# UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2020



## phoangg (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi all, new here. I didn't see a thread for this yet so I made one! My name's Priscilla and I'm considering applying to UCLA's Screenwriting program for 2020.
I just finished undergrad at the University of San Francisco with a degree in English (creative writing).

Anyone else planning to apply?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 5, 2019)

Deadline in November 1st or at least it was last year. They haven't updated with the 2019 due date yet.









						Screenwriting - UCLA School of TFT
					

Home > Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Screenwriting Program Screenwriting About Courses Apply Staff The Screenwriting program, a two-year master of fine arts degree in film and television, seeks to identify and … Continue reading →




					www.tft.ucla.edu


----------



## phoangg (Jul 6, 2019)

2021-2022 Admission Requirements for the Graduate Major in Film and Television
					

Departmental information  for Film and Television for the 2021-2022 academic year.



					grad.ucla.edu
				




Thanks!

This was what I found for the 2020-2021 admissions. It's still November 1, 2019.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2019)

phoangg said:


> 2021-2022 Admission Requirements for the Graduate Major in Film and Television
> 
> 
> Departmental information  for Film and Television for the 2021-2022 academic year.
> ...


Good info!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2019)

So which of the following are you planning on submitting?

Submit ONE of the following options in Script:
A FEATURE-LENGTH SCREENPLAY (90-130 page max).
First 60 pages of a FEATURE-LENGTH SCREENPLAY in progress.
One DRAMA PILOT and corresponding series bible (10-90 page max).
Two half-hour COMEDY/DRAMEDY scripts (each 40 page max).

Submit OPTIONAL CREATIVE WORK (10 page max).
Submit additional samples of prose (short fiction, novel in progress, etc).
*DO NOT submit adaptations, spec episode scripts or co-written materials, these will NOT be reviewed.*


----------



## nullbody (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Priscilla!

I'm applying as well! Working on a feature length script but will likely be just the first 60 pages. I'm also including a short story for the optional sample.


----------



## Kira (Sep 12, 2019)

Yessss UCLA!

Be sure to ask whatever questions you may have  Go bruins!!!


----------



## cnsmith0619 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi Kira,

I plan on submitting a feature screenplay for my application but have been debating if I want to submit for the Creative Optional work section in the app. It gives examples but I’m thinking about submitting a series bible. My questions are:

1. Would the series bible work?
2. Did you submit any additional work in that section?
3. If so, do you think it helped you get accepted in UCLA?

Thanks!


----------



## caruss (Sep 30, 2019)

I'll be applying to UCLA! I'm submitting a one-hour pilot as my creative sample, along with a series bible. I've been collecting examples of bibles - it's a format I'm pretty psyched to get into. I don't think I'll be adding a sample to the "optional" section, though, which I hope doesn't hurt me. I'd be interested in talking to admissions folks about their television offerings.

@Kira, how are you feeling about UCLA as a TV writer?


----------



## DGorham95 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey everyone! Reapplying this year and thought I'd make a film school account this time around and say hi. I'll be submitting a one-hour drama with a story bible. Not sure if I will put in any other work also @caruss .


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2019)

Deadline in two weeks. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Helltao (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey everybody! I'm from Brazil, and I am applying for the first time. I can't believe there's only 2 weeks left  Time is running too fast.
At first, my plan was to submit a full feature, but now I'm not sure I'll have the time to finish it properly. So I'm considering to send just the first 60 pages, as they are more polished and solid. But isn't that strange to accept both a full script and only 60 pages? It kind of feels as a disadvantage to submit half a script. What do you guys think? There is a good number of accepted students who sent only 60 pages?
For the supplemental writing sample, I'm going to submit a film treatment. 
It's great having this forum to share and collaborate. Thanks and good look to us all!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2019)

Helltao said:


> It's great having this forum to share and collaborate. Thanks and good look to us all!


Welcome and good luck! Glad you like the site.


Helltao said:


> So I'm considering to send just the first 60 pages, as they are more polished and solid. But isn't that strange to accept both a full script and only 60 pages?



I think they want to see your best work. It's ok if it's not finished. You'd be going there to learn screenwriting after all so I don't think they're looking for perfection otherwise why would you need to go to school? They're looking for raw storytelling chops and promise in my opinion.


----------



## Helltao (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for your insight, @Chris W! It makes total sense. I'm probably overthinking it out of insecurity hahah 
I'll just try to give my best in these 60 pages. I'm always keeping an eye on this thread, always helpful.


----------



## j18 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi everyone! I have a question for the ones applying for the second time like me. In the frequently asked questions I've found this: 

*I have applied before and would like to use the same recommendations. *In the Letter of Recommendation section you will have the option to import any of your previously submitted letters of recommendation.  

I don't want to bother my recommenders, God knows how much easier my life would be if I could just import my previously submitted letters lol But I can't find this option anywhere 

If you're reading this message and you know where's the magic button or something, please let me know and I'll love you forever <3


----------



## Kira (Oct 20, 2019)

caruss said:


> @Kira, how are you feeling about UCLA as a TV writer?


As a TV writer, UCLA is phenomenal! I learned so much and all of my favorite professors were from my TV drama workshops. 10/10 would recommend. Learned how to break story, write efficiently, give notes, TAKE NOTES, and met some wonderful and experienced professors. The more recent UCLA alumni are known for TV, including the creator of the one and only Pose!


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 22, 2019)

Just finished my application. To add to some of the discussion I see above, I'll say that I thought a lot about what to submit in the creative section, specifically in the optional submission. In the end I went with a full-length script, and no optional submission. I had some poems, and a short story, but I've been doing just screenwriting for so long that they both looked young to me, so I figured I'd just roll with the feature.

Good luck to everyone still working on their applications!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Just finished my application.


Woohoo! Good luck. Don't forget to add it to the tracker.  Film School Application Tracker


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 22, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Woohoo! Good luck. Don't forget to add it to the tracker.  Film School Application Tracker




Absolutely, it's on there. I applied to four schools, and added them this afternoon. I think I did it all correctly, but if I didn't, please let me know. I'll make sure to update as I receive information, for future students.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Absolutely, it's on there. I applied to four schools, and added them this afternoon. I think I did it all correctly, but if I didn't, please let me know. I'll make sure to update as I receive information, for future students.


Oh shoot you're right.  Ha. And I already commented on it. Oh my I must be out of it today.

Looks great.

For sure update it as you hear things... That'd be a great help to others.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 22, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Oh shoot you're right.  Ha. And I already commented on it. Oh my I must be out of it today.
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> For sure update it as you hear things... That'd be a great help to others.


Thanks Chris. Appreciate the help, and the forum.


----------



## studio54 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi all! Applying for the first time 

I had a (maybe obvious) question about formatting but wanted to triple check... 

UCLA states that we must submit materials in the following format - 

All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in PDF Format, 12 point font, double-spaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size, and not exceed the indicated page maximum. *If you do not follow these guidelines, your application will not be considered.* Also include your name, title of the piece, and page number on each page.

However, since we are told to "Submit in script format" for the script parts, am I correct in assuming this only applies to any additional work we'd like to submit? Or should we double space the script as well? Just don't want to not have my application considered due to a technicality.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm MJ. Which application do you use to write scripts? If you have Final Draft, you can convert your script to a pdf. Same with most applications, but if you're writing from a different one, you could even convert your script to google drive, and then convert it to pdf. If you are doing your own formatting, I'd definitely recommend making it look as much like a script as possible (which would probably include double-spacing). I hope that helps! (No expert).


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

studio54 said:


> Or should we double space the script as well?


Yes double space the script. EDIT - scripts are in regular final draft script format (single-spaced exposition). Do not change your script from the standard final draft screenplay format.

Double spacing is for the essay and additional materials.



studio54 said:


> *All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in PDF Format, 12 point font, double-spaced*, use 8 ½ by 11 page size, and not exceed the indicated page maximum.


----------



## studio54 (Oct 30, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Hi, I'm MJ. Which application do you use to write scripts? If you have Final Draft, you can convert your script to a pdf. Same with most applications, but if you're writing from a different one, you could even convert your script to google drive, and then convert it to pdf. If you are doing your own formatting, I'd definitely recommend making it look as much like a script as possible (which would probably include double-spacing). I hope that helps! (No expert).



Thank you! I guess I should have emphasized what I was concerned about more, I use Final Draft so no issues with pdfs or script format, but was unsure about double spacing a script. If that's the case I'm going to have to do a lot of editing...


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

studio54 said:


> If that's the case I'm going to have to do a lot of editing...


Editing is GOOD!  See this article:









						How to get into Film School - PART 3: Edit. Revise. Cut.
					

You're going to have to be conscientious to make it in this business. Perfecting your writing samples and portfolios is a good place to start.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 30, 2019)

studio54 said:


> Thank you! I guess I should have emphasized what I was concerned about more, I use Final Draft so no issues with pdfs or script format, but was unsure about double spacing a script. If that's the case I'm going to have to do a lot of editing...


I have a question about that too. Exposition is never double-spaced. And final draft single spaces it naturally, so I wouldn't double spaced your exposition. I think that would look really weird. I don't know if I've ever read a script that did that? Let's discuss this my friends.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> I have a question about that too. Exposition is never double-spaced. And final draft single spaces it naturally, so I wouldn't double spaced your exposition. I think that would look really weird. I don't know if I've ever read a script that did that? Let's discuss this my friends.



The instructions are pretty clear. You should double space everything. EDIT - scripts are in regular final draft script format (single-spaced exposition). Do not change your script from the standard final draft screenplay format.

Double spacing is for the essay and additional materials.



			http://www.tft.ucla.edu/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/FTV_Screen_instructions_PDF.pdf
		


*All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in PDF Format, 12 point font, 
double-spaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size, and not exceed the indicated page 
maximum. If you do not follow these guidelines, your application will not be 
considered. Also include your name, title of the piece, and page number on each
page.*


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

But if you're worried about it I'd just call and ask to be sure. I'm sure they'll be very helpful.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 30, 2019)

Chris W said:


> But if you're worried about it I'd just call and ask to be sure. I'm sure they'll be very helpful.


I just called the office.  scripts are in regular final draft script format (single-spaced exposition). Do not change your script from the standard final draft screenplay format.

Double spacing is for the essay and additional materials.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> I just called the office.  *scripts are in regular final draft script format (single-spaced exposition). Do not change your script from the standard final draft screenplay format.*
> 
> Double spacing is for the essay and additional materials.


Awesome! Thanks for clarifying. The directions are confusing I agree.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 30, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> I just called the office.  scripts are in regular final draft script format (single-spaced exposition). Do not change your script from the standard final draft screenplay format.
> 
> Double spacing is for the essay and additional materials.


That's really potentially confusing language. They are making some dangerous assumptions lol


Chris W said:


> Awesome! Thanks for clarifying. The directions are confusing I agree.



Oh, definitely. I probably should have double checked before submitting my stuff though. Holy cow I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> That's really potentially confusing language. They are making some dangerous assumptions lol
> 
> 
> Oh, definitely. I probably should have double checked before submitting my stuff though. Holy cow I almost had a heart attack.


I edited previous posts of mine with the new information.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 30, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I edited previous posts of mine with the new information.


So lucky we have this site, thank you Chris


----------



## studio54 (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for calling and confirming, @mjweerts ! Definitely confusing and contradictory.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 30, 2019)

Unfortunately, your question, and the subsequent posts, got me looking at the requested document specs more carefully, and I didn't add the requested headers to my Statement of Purpose (just put my name, etc... on first page); nor did I add Piece Title/Name to the top of each page of my screenplay submission. Looks like it may be bye bye UCLA for me. I don't know what I was thinking there. I'm a space cadet. Trying to live in acceptance, but I feel fooooolish. I should've done what you did, studio54, and asked the group! I think my other apps are good to go, though.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

But the deadline isn't until the 1st... You can't fix it once submitted?


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 30, 2019)

Chris W said:


> But the deadline isn't until the 1st... You can't fix it once submitted?


Nope. It's another clearly stated part of the description page. What can I say. Oops!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Nope. It's another clearly stated part of the description page. What can I say. Oops!


Doh!


----------



## studio54 (Oct 30, 2019)

I am sure they get many applications that have made a similar small technical error - here's hoping that despite what they say, strong writing is enough to overlook a little mistake.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 31, 2019)

studio54 said:


> I am sure they get many applications that have made a similar small technical error - here's hoping that despite what they say, strong writing is enough to overlook a little mistake.


Thank you for that. Good luck in your application!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2019)

*Deadline is tomorrow! 11/1/2019*

? ? ⏲ ✍ ⌨ ? ? ? ?


----------



## cnsmith0619 (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey mjweerts,

If it makes you feel any better, I did the same thing.But for the personals statements and SOP, I think we are somewhat okay with not including your first name and the title, based on the technicality of that instruction not being shown in the application, but in the application worksheet. Even though everyone needs to read everything on the website, that specific thing wasn’t included in the application form, like the other instructions such as the inch margin and single spaced request. 
If I am wrong, I really hope that it will be overlooked and graded on our writing. Also, this is what I’m saying to myself to remain calm.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Oct 31, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Nope. It's another clearly stated part of the description page. What can I say. Oops!



Email them! I emailed them yesterday of my mistake and they gave me options on how to fix the formatting issues. But you have to do it by tomorrow so you don't miss the deadline.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 31, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Email them! I emailed them yesterday of my mistake and they gave me options on how to fix the formatting issues. But you have to do it by tomorrow so you don't miss the deadline.


Which email did you use? I'll try it! And thanks.


----------



## studio54 (Oct 31, 2019)

cnsmith0619 said:


> But for the personals statements and SOP, I think we are somewhat okay with not including your first name and the title, based on the technicality of that instruction not being shown in the application, but in the application worksheet. Even though everyone needs to read everything on the website, that specific thing wasn’t included in the application form, like the other instructions such as the inch margin and single spaced request.



That's what's so confusing! The pdf Chris linked earlier says the statement of purpose must be double spaced and 1-2 pages, but the application itself on the UCLA website says it must be single spaced and no more than 500 words. They can't be too strict if they're contradicting themselves. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2019)

studio54 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Indeed


----------



## dorkydiana (Nov 1, 2019)

hey guys, quick q...i was gonna upload the first 60 pages of a feature length thing and i was wondering if there are any penalties if you're under the 60 pages...like let's say 50?


----------



## Luna_ (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi guys! I’m new here... I didn’t even know this forum existed until after I submitted my app. ?

I was curious how much experience you guys have already? With screenwriting and film, etc. Not sure what level of experience they’re looking for.
Thank you!


----------



## mjweerts (Nov 2, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> hey guys, quick q...i was gonna upload the first 60 pages of a feature length thing and i was wondering if there are any penalties if you're under the 60 pages...like let's say 50?


That's a really good question. I'm not sure, what did you decide to go with?


----------



## mjweerts (Nov 2, 2019)

Luna_ said:


> Hi guys! I’m new here... I didn’t even know this forum existed until after I submitted my app. ?
> 
> I was curious how much experience you guys have already? With screenwriting and film, etc. Not sure what level of experience they’re looking for.
> Thank you!


Most of my experience is in theater, specifically in fringe festivals in other small independent things. These days I submit to a lot of script contests, Screencraft and Page, and I placed once. So there's something on my resume, but I'm sure there are people who have done much much more than I have. I have no clue what they're looking for how about you what's your creative background?


----------



## dorkydiana (Nov 2, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> That's a really good question. I'm not sure, what did you decide to go with?


i stuck with the 50 haha and i left a note stating the fact mentioning that my 50 was much more polished than a 60 and that script is still a work in progress (maybe i shouldn’t have done that but oh well)


----------



## mjweerts (Nov 2, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> i stuck with the 50 haha and i left a note stating the fact mentioning that my 50 was much more polished than a 60 and that script is still a work in progress (maybe i shouldn’t have done that but oh well)


I think you did the right thing, and you were true to yourself. The truth is we have no idea what the heck they want. Now we just let it go and wait. I hope to see you in class!


----------



## caruss (Nov 2, 2019)

Kira said:


> As a TV writer, UCLA is phenomenal! I learned so much and all of my favorite professors were from my TV drama workshops. 10/10 would recommend. Learned how to break story, write efficiently, give notes, TAKE NOTES, and met some wonderful and experienced professors. The more recent UCLA alumni are known for TV, including the creator of the one and only Pose!


Thank you so much for your response, Kira! Just applied with a one-hour pilot & bible. This program sounds so dreamy to me as someone who wants to write for TV... now, the waiting begins.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2019)

Good luck to everyone who applied! 



Luna_ said:


> I didn’t even know this forum existed until after I submitted my app.



Welcome to the site! I've been trying to figure out how to get more people to notice the site before they submit and I think I was pretty successful at that this year.

The UCLA 2019 thread last year didn't even get POSTED until December and we're already at page three of the thread at the beginning of November.  Keep it coming everyone!






						UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2019
					

Someone has any idea of the status? I have applied to the MFA in Screenwriting.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## studio54 (Nov 2, 2019)

Luna_ said:


> Hi guys! I’m new here... I didn’t even know this forum existed until after I submitted my app. ?
> 
> I was curious how much experience you guys have already? With screenwriting and film, etc. Not sure what level of experience they’re looking for.
> Thank you!



I wouldn't be terribly worried about having a ton of professional film experience, if that's what you mean. The whole point of school is to learn. I think they're more interested in your passion and potential.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2019)

studio54 said:


> I think they're more interested in your passion and potential.


This 100%


----------



## theMorrigan (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi! I applied by the deadline, obviously, but didn't know to come say hi here. So. Hi! 

I'm applying to UCLA (done), USC (done), Chapman (up next) and AFI (up next). And possibly NYU. But, I honestly think that would be just to see if I could get accepted.

Fingers crossed for everyone here that you get your acceptances!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2019)

theMorrigan said:


> Hi! I applied by the deadline, obviously, but didn't know to come say hi here. So. Hi!
> 
> I'm applying to UCLA (done), USC (done), Chapman (up next) and AFI (up next). And possibly NYU. But, I honestly think that would be just to see if I could get accepted.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone here that you get your acceptances!


Good luck! That's a lot of writing. 

Be sure to add your Applications to our application tracker when you can so we can gather as much data as possible to help others.  It has over 2000 applications so far and counting.

Be sure to add as much info to the application that you can to help other applicants. Remember most of the extra info is *hidden to non members and Google.* The more data we have the better for everyone.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




See this for instructions and suggestions:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Luna_ (Nov 14, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Most of my experience is in theater, specifically in fringe festivals in other small independent things. These days I submit to a lot of script contests, Screencraft and Page, and I placed once. So there's something on my resume, but I'm sure there are people who have done much much more than I have. I have no clue what they're looking for how about you what's your creative background?



That's awesome! I feel like that's a strong resume 

I'm just a writer, that stumbled across the program, to be honest. I don't have experience or anything on my resume. just the passion


----------



## Luna_ (Nov 14, 2019)

studio54 said:


> I wouldn't be terribly worried about having a ton of professional film experience, if that's what you mean. The whole point of school is to learn. I think they're more interested in your passion and potential.



Honestly, that's what I read on another forum (I think reddit) and that's why I chose to apply, despite having 0 experience in the film industry. Thank you for your input!


----------



## mjweerts (Nov 14, 2019)

Luna_ said:


> That's awesome! I feel like that's a strong resume
> 
> I'm just a writer, that stumbled across the program, to be honest. I don't have experience or anything on my resume. just the passion


That's awesome. I love that line! "I don't have the experience, just the passion."

If you wrote that on your application they will let you in for sure because that is inspiring!


----------



## Luna_ (Nov 14, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> That's awesome. I love that line! "I don't have the experience, just the passion."
> 
> If you wrote that on your application they will let you in for sure because that is inspiring!



haha thank you! I was very transparent about my lack of experience. hopefully they look at it the way you do!


----------



## dorkydiana (Dec 4, 2019)

hey peeps hope y’all had a great thanksgiving! i was wondering if anyone knew when ucla sent out interview requests?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

dorkydiana said:


> hey peeps hope y’all had a great thanksgiving! i was wondering if anyone knew when ucla sent out interview requests?


Early January for notifications according to last year's Applications:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...irection=asc&scf[School][0]=UCLAScreenwriting


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 









						UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.)
					

The two-year Master of Fine Arts in Screenwriting program encourages students to concentrate upon the challenge of writing a well-structured story



					www.filmschool.org
				




You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni 
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 30, 2019)

how's everyone feeling? we good? we nervous?

interview requests come out within ~2 weeks right?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2020)

Luna_ said:


> how's everyone feeling? we good? we nervous?
> 
> interview requests come out within ~2 weeks right?


January 15th looking at last year's data.

UCLA - Screenwriting

*FilmSchool.org UCLA Acceptance Rate:* 36.84% (41 out of 106 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.8
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 15
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 1
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 17









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Luna_ (Jan 3, 2020)

Oooooh boy. A day after my birthday ?

Curious how this one will go. Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2020)

Luna_ said:


> Oooooh boy. A day after my birthday ?
> 
> Curious how this one will go. Thank you for the info!!


No prob. That article and the database has a TON of info.

Such as Lowest accepted GPA and more.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2020)

See this thread for tips on using the filtering features of the database to *glean all the data. Moar data! *





__





						NEW FEATURE: Application Tracker Sorting & Filtering!
					

Thanks to the donations from the many wonderful Supporting Members of the site I've been able to fund the development of Filtering and Sorting of the Applications in the Application Tracker. Thank you so much for your support and making this possible!  With the addition of this new feature the...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 4, 2020)

Luna_ said:


> how's everyone feeling? we good? we nervous?
> 
> interview requests come out within ~2 weeks right?


I'm feeling both peaceful and excited. I'd sure like to get an interview request, but I feel like I'm in acceptance with it either way. How are you feeling about it?


----------



## Luna_ (Jan 4, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> I'm feeling both peaceful and excited. I'd sure like to get an interview request, but I feel like I'm in acceptance with it either way. How are you feeling about it?



awesome. that's a healthy approach to a situation out of our control. I'd say I feel the same way. except I'm having a harder time staying _super _peaceful about it.  but I do have the "whatever happens, happens" mentality so that's good.


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 4, 2020)

Luna_ said:


> awesome. that's a healthy approach to a situation out of our control. I'd say I feel the same way. except I'm having a harder time staying _super _peaceful about it.  but I do have the "whatever happens, happens" mentality so that's good.


I hear that, 100%. Let's hope we both get to interview!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2020)

Almost forgot - be sure to change your Prefix to "Interview Scheduled" and enter in your Interview Notification date and Interview date when you have it in your Application in the tracker.


----------



## Luna_ (Jan 4, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> I hear that, 100%. Let's hope we both get to interview!


 Yes, definitely! I’m excited to hear everyone’s status as we move forward. Good luck


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 9, 2020)

i remember the earliest someone heard back was jan 15 and that’s literally less than a week away ahhhh is anyone else feeling unusually sweaty


----------



## Luna_ (Jan 10, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> i remember the earliest someone heard back was jan 15 and that’s literally less than a week away ahhhh is anyone else feeling unusually sweaty




yep, me me me! I'm trying to not think about it... and yet... I keep coming back here ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2020)

Luna_ said:


> yep, me me me! I'm trying to not think about it... and yet... I keep coming back here ?


That's what we're here for. Ha. Come back all you want.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 15, 2020)

anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 15, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> anyone heard anything yet?


Nope!


----------



## caruss (Jan 15, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> Nope!


Me neither! ?


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 15, 2020)

caruss said:


> Me neither! ?


----------



## Luna_ (Jan 15, 2020)

looking through data from the last few years... seems like earliest interview request date was Jan 15th, and latest was Feb 1st (?)
hopefully we hear back this week!


----------



## DGorham95 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yeah I remember in 2018 I got the interview in late January and set for the 12th of February. They'll get to us soon!


----------



## SS66666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Has anybody heard anything/how's everyone feeling?


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, got my interview request 15 minutes ago! And yes, I’ll update my status !


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 21, 2020)

Do they send them all at once? Or is it rolling?


----------



## SS66666 (Jan 21, 2020)

Actually, just got my request like 5 minute ago! Super excited!!


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 21, 2020)

and i......have yet to receive sumn :/


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 21, 2020)

Same... is it possible that they don’t send them all out at once?


----------



## Luna_ (Jan 21, 2020)

congrats to those of you that got interview requests! ♥️

and yeah, they don’t send them all at once... last year some people got requests on the 15th, others the 16th. So I think we have tomorrow, too! But that’s just a guess.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 21, 2020)

That’s good to hear. I wish us all the best. I’m in the PP right now, and I emailed my prof a couple of days ago, and he said he has no idea when/how stuff goes out. I wish I was more help!


----------



## ams2020 (Jan 21, 2020)

does anyone know how we will know we were rejected? is there a certain cut off period where they no longer request interviews?


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

Anybody hear anything today?


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

nada mayhaps they will send emails out around the same time as the people from yesterday so like in 2 hours or so


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

True. Sending good vibes to all of y’all


----------



## fehab77 (Jan 22, 2020)

I wish they'd send out rejections at the same time as interviews. Would make the process a whole lot less stressful.


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 22, 2020)

Sending positive thoughts out to everyone!  I'm sure the next wave is coming soon.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> I wish they'd send out rejections at the same time as interviews. Would make the process a whole lot less stressful.


i been saying!!!! like why the hell do y’all wait till the last minute to send out rejections it’s bad enough u saying we not good enough to even get an interview but on top of that ure gonna make us wait for (since november) FIVE months????????? in agony???????? i’m sick ?????


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

me to the programs interview and admissions committee


----------



## fehab77 (Jan 22, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> i been saying!!!! like why the hell do y’all wait till the last minute to send out rejections it’s bad enough u saying we not good enough to even get an interview but on top of that ure gonna make us wait for (since november) FIVE months????????? in agony???????? i’m sick ?????


Chill, a rejection doesn't mean somebody isn't good enough. Film school is extremely competitive (especially the MFA). I sent the first screenplay I've ever written to UCLA, so the odds aren't in my favor. On the bright side, you could get in without an interview if you're the next Aaron Sorkin / Steve Zaillian.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

Maybe there’s more coming, I mean we’re such a small number compared to the thousands that applied, right? We can’t actually know if it’s done yet! (Trying to be positive lol).


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> Chill, a rejection doesn't mean somebody isn't good enough. Film school is extremely competitive (especially the MFA). I sent the first screenplay I've ever written to UCLA, so the odds aren't in my favor. On the bright side, you could get in without an interview if you're the next Aaron Sorkin / Steve Zaillian.


not saying /u guys/ aren’t good enough lol that’s just me in my self loathing brain....the waiting and rejection makes /me/ go through levels of despair, self hatred, insecurity, and much more hahahahaha


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

anyways here’s sumn to lighten the mood


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> anyways here’s sumn to lighten the mood
> View attachment 1516


FYI be sure to use the insert image button to add the picture to the body of your post and not just as an attachment.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> anyways here’s sumn to lighten the mood
> View attachment 1516



I‘m dead this is perfect.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

omg like this thank u!!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> omg like this thank u!!
> View attachment 1517


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I‘m dead this is perfect.


and it’s true...guess who got that acceptance letter?


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> and it’s true...guess who got that acceptance letter? View attachment 1519



we’re all winners haha


----------



## ChiaraScuro (Jan 22, 2020)

When do they send out the rejection letters? I need closure lol.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

ChiaraScuro said:


> When do they send out the rejection letters? I need closure lol.


like april :/


----------



## ams2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> like april :/



I'm confused I couldn't find any information on the site about the interview period or if it's mandatory to interview? are interviews rolling or is this based on information on this forum?


----------



## ams2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I'm confused I couldn't find any information on the site about the interview period or if it's mandatory to interview? are interviews rolling or is this based on information on this forum?


in the application data from previous years, there are interview notification dates spanning like a week or so apart so I'm just wondering if anyone heard definitively from UCLA that all the requests had gone out?


----------



## ChiaraScuro (Jan 22, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> in the application data from previous years, there are interview notification dates spanning like a week or so apart so I'm just wondering if anyone heard definitively from UCLA that all the requests had gone out?



Hmm, where are you seeing that? From what I've read, they're all sent out on the same day.


----------



## ams2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

ChiaraScuro said:


> Hmm, where are you seeing that? From what I've read, they're all sent out on the same day.


I don't know how to attach screenshots but I just went in the application tracker and looked! A lot from 2016 were spread out, over 5 ot 6 days but maybe that's wishful thinking.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 22, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I don't know how to attach screenshots but I just went in the application tracker and looked! A lot from 2016 were spread out, over 5 ot 6 days but maybe that's wishful thinking.


i hope that’s the case


----------



## Helltao (Jan 22, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I don't know how to attach screenshots but I just went in the application tracker and looked! A lot from 2016 were spread out, over 5 ot 6 days but maybe that's wishful thinking.



I think it is possible! I received my interview request from AFI on a Thursday and I later discovered they were sending these emails since Monday. Maybe UCLA is the same


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

Helltao said:


> I think it is possible! I received my interview request from AFI on a Thursday and I later discovered they were sending these emails since Monday. Maybe UCLA is the same



i agree. I just got my AFI interview email today, and I figured they sent them all last week.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I don't know how to attach screenshots but I just went in the application tracker and looked! A lot from 2016 were spread out, over 5 ot 6 days but maybe that's wishful thinking.


UCLA applications sorted by notification date:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...rection=desc&scf[School][1]=UCLAScreenwriting


----------



## j18 (Jan 23, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> anyways here’s sumn to lighten the mood
> View attachment 1516


@dorkydiana I want to be your classmate! hahaha Thanks for this, it made my day lol I was interviewed last year, so in my imagination, my name is written on a big whiteboard and they're just waiting to send me the acceptance letter ?? (a girl can dream)


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 23, 2020)

j18 said:


> @dorkydiana I want to be your classmate! hahaha Thanks for this, it made my day lol I was interviewed last year, so in my imagination, my name is written on a big whiteboard and they're just waiting to send me the acceptance letter ?? (a girl can dream)


glad i could lighten the mood i know we’re all so tense :/ and wow how nice would that be one could only dream ? for me, my foolish mind likes to create scenarios in which weeks after everyone gets accepted one faculty member personally calls me and is like “oh my god, why haven’t u accepted our offer yet we REALLY want u” and i’m like “????” and they’re like “holy poop....u never got it....” and then i get accepted with a full ride scholarship....and then i wake up and i’m like to myself:


----------



## Helltao (Jan 23, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> i agree. I just got my AFI interview email today, and I figured they sent them all last week.



congrats on the AFI!


dorkydiana said:


> glad i could lighten the mood i know we’re all so tense :/ and wow how nice would that be one could only dream ? for me, my foolish mind likes to create scenarios in which weeks after everyone gets accepted one faculty member personally calls me and is like “oh my god, why haven’t u accepted our offer yet we REALLY want u” and i’m like “????” and they’re like “holy poop....u never got it....” and then i get accepted with a full ride scholarship....and then i wake up and i’m like to myself:View attachment 1521


????
This is perfect, gonna be using this meme in all my social media


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2020)

While you're waiting to hear back from your your film programs consider writing reviews with pros and cons to each program you are applying to. It's a great way to weigh the pros and cons of each one to help you decide where to go. It's also a great way for us to improve the rankings on our site.

You can review based on online research and/or a tour. It can be anonymous. You DON'T have to be a current student or alumni to review a school.

See this new article:














 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## user_name (Jan 25, 2020)

Anyone else getting a permissions error when they try to sign up for an interview slot??


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 25, 2020)

user_name said:


> Anyone else getting a permissions error when they try to sign up for an interview slot??


hi if u don’t mind me asking, when did you get notified that u were going to be interviewed?


----------



## caruss (Jan 25, 2020)

user_name said:


> Anyone else getting a permissions error when they try to sign up for an interview slot??


When did you get the notification to sign up for a slot? I still haven't heard back after confirming I wanted to interview in-person


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 25, 2020)

caruss said:


> When did you get the notification to sign up for a slot? I still haven't heard back after confirming I wanted to interview in-person


did u get an interview request too? and if so when? (if u don’t mind me asking ?)


----------



## user_name (Jan 25, 2020)

@dorkydiana I got the interview request on Tuesday (have been creeping this thread for a while but only just created an account like five mins ago lol or I would have posted about it then)
@caruss I got the follow-up email with a link to sign up for a time on Friday around 5:30PM PST with the deadline to choose a slot by Monday at 9AM. But I get a permissions error when trying to access it and the office is closed the weekend, so I guess I might have to do it Monday morning when they get around to fixing whatever my issue is, haha


----------



## caruss (Jan 25, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> did u get an interview request too? and if so when? (if u don’t mind me asking ?)


On the evening of the 21st. Just saying, other years show people receiving interview requests on different dates!!


----------



## caruss (Jan 25, 2020)

user_name said:


> @dorkydiana I got the interview request on Tuesday (have been creeping this thread for a while but only just created an account like five mins ago lol or I would have posted about it then)
> @caruss I got the follow-up email with a link to sign up for a time on Friday around 5:30PM PST with the deadline to choose a slot by Monday at 9AM. But I get a permissions error when trying to access it and the office is closed the weekend, so I guess I might have to do it Monday morning when they get around to fixing whatever my issue is, haha


Ahh okay, thank you... did you elect for a Skype interview? Why didn't I get a follow-up email? ?


----------



## user_name (Jan 25, 2020)

caruss said:


> Ahh okay, thank you... did you elect for a Skype interview? Why didn't I get a follow-up email? ?


I did, though I'm guessing since the email I got only offered slots on on Tues and Fri next week, it's a rolling basis thing (like everything else seems to be), and they'll send out other emails for people to sign up on different days?


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes, I got the same error message


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

@dorkydiana i can’t determine if we should keep hope alive or not. 

Btw I think we “met” on the USC thread last year, right? Idk why I’m just realizing this.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 25, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> @dorkydiana i can’t determine if we should keep hope alive or not.
> 
> Btw I think we “met” on the USC thread last year, right? Idk why I’m just realizing this.


yes we did! ah a familiar "face" is somewhat nice, it alleviates the angst that revolves around this whole gruesome process :/ i kinda lost hope? .... yeah....i fully lost hope LOL i mean my sample was a few pages under the requirement smh i did not think that would be a big deal but mayhaps it was :/ im just bummed bc i thought this was a pretty decent application HAH boy was i dumb ?


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> yes we did! ah a familiar "face" is somewhat nice, it alleviates the angst that revolves around this whole gruesome process :/ i kinda lost hope? .... yeah....i fully lost hope LOL i mean my sample was a few pages under the requirement smh i did not think that would be a big deal but mayhaps it was :/ im just bummed bc i thought this was a pretty decent application HAH boy was i dumb ?



Same, at least we’re in this together. And I feel the same way, I thought my script was kinda ok? LOL, I guess not.  Also, my PP teacher was like you’ll get an interview Bc you’re in the program, so I feel extra crushed. Idk my life plans keep getting thrown off. UGHHHH


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 25, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Same, at least we’re in this together. And I feel the same way, I thought my script was kinda ok? LOL, I guess not.  Also, my PP teacher was like you’ll get an interview Bc you’re in the program, so I feel extra crushed. Idk my life plans keep getting thrown off. UGHHHH


i feel u i really do don't worry good things come to good people and not to sound annoying bc i know i hate it when people tell me this but it is totally true: whatever is meant to be will happen ? hang in there we shall prevail!!!


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> i feel u i really do don't worry good things come to good people and not to sound annoying bc i know i hate it when people tell me this but it is totally true: whatever is meant to be will happen ? hang in there we shall prevail!!!



same to you ? I know it’s been hard for both of us, but the fact that we’re doing it again, and applying to more schools is really great. I mean I’m 3 years out of undergrad, and life plans don’t always happen the way we want, but I have faith it’ll work out for us!


----------



## Shade (Jan 25, 2020)

I think they're still sending invites. The ones who got notified on Tuesday are interviewing next week (the only dates available were Tue or Friday next week)
Next Tuesday they'll send out more invites for those interviewing the week after that.

The reason for that is because last year the all the interview requests went out at once, but your interview could be scheduled any time between early February or late February, so those interviewing in late February had a lot more time to prepare, and already knew what they were going to be asked, more or less. Also, last year, the interview notifications came through a site called Acceptd, where everyone was allowed to schedule their own interview time/date and it was a little chaotic.

My impression is: get ready for another batch of interview requests to go out on Tuesday (28), maybe even the following Tuesday (Feb. 4). Take this with a grain of salt; I could be wrong. Could be that the batch of interviews they sent out is the only one, but considering that every year they interview around a hundred people over the course of a month, I doubt they're going to interview everyone next week in two days. Last year, and in previous years, the interviews took place throughout the month of February, with people being scheduled as early as Feb. 8, and people going in as late as Feb. 28.

Hope this helps! Again, take it with a grain of salt but I wouldn't give up hope


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey everyone,  I reset my password through the initial interview request email's "Access Account" tab, and that seemed to open up the clickability of the schedule.  I'm not sure if that sentence make sense but that's what I did. Got the request email while at Planet Fitness and I was sweating on my phone and listening to Progressive House or something so who knows what the heck was going on. I pressed a lot of different buttons. In the end what I can say is that they sent a confirmation email with my time, and all times listed are PST, which was a question I had right off the bat.

To those of you waiting, I agree that they are probably going to send out more requests. There didn't seem to be enough slots in the Tuesday and Friday option next week to fill an entire class, even if they let everyone in. I submitted my app somewhat early, so that may be why I'm interviewing now. I love the memes and support and humor on this page, we've got a lot of great writers here! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Shade (Jan 25, 2020)

@mjweerts do you remember how many slots you saw approximately? Just curious


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 25, 2020)

Shade said:


> @mjweerts do you remember how many slots you saw approximately? Just curious


Great question. There were around a dozen for each day, 13 tops. They ran at 40 minute intervals throughout business hours, with breaks for interviewers included.  I checked it almost immediately after receiving the email, which I mention because the slots were disappearing as people chose them, but when I initially saw the slots they were pretty much empty, so we're looking at 26 interview slots, which is the size of the cohort, I believe? Anyone who reads this entire thread knows that I've been wrong before, but that math strongly favors the 'more interviews coming up' idea.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

The plot thickens ?


----------



## Shade (Jan 25, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> The plot thickens ?


This cracked me up ?


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 25, 2020)

Shade said:


> This cracked me up ?



haha I love the detective work and analytical de-mystifying that happens on these threads it truly makes this process so much more fun. I also love how supportive everyone is, writers are cool people.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 25, 2020)

Anyone with a (hopeful) interview next week still getting a "you don't have permission" message when trying to reserve a slot? E-mail says we need to pick one by Monday at 9 AM, which is also the day I'm guessing they'll check emails...


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah, me too!


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 25, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Yeah, me too!



Have you sent an email, too? At least we're in the same boat haha


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 25, 2020)

I tried doing what MJweerts did, but I failed or couldn't figure it out completely LOL


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 25, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> I tried doing what MJweerts did, but I failed or couldn't figure it out completely LOL



same, I couldn't even find that "Access Account" tab lol.. I guess we wait and hope they fix it ?


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 25, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> same, I couldn't even find that "Access Account" tab lol.. I guess we wait and hope they fix it ?


 I think the reason it worked for me is because I couldn't remember my password, so I hit the forgot password button  and they sent me the email I've attached below...

So the email that they send when you need to reset your password is actually some kind of a cheat code, and allows you to get to a tab that will let you schedule the interview, or at least that's how it worked for me. I've attached a screenshot of the email they sent when I requested to reset my password which had the access account tab right in the middle of the page. I hope this helps feel free to message me if it doesn't work.


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 25, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> I think the reason it worked for me is because I couldn't remember my password, so I hit the forgot password button  and they sent me the email I've attached below...
> 
> So the email that they send when you need to reset your password is actually some kind of a cheat code, and allows you to get to a tab that will let you schedule the interview, or at least that's how it worked for me. I've attached a screenshot of the email they sent when I requested to reset my password which had the access account tab right in the middle of the page. I hope this helps feel free to message me if it doesn't work.


Now that I've scheduled a time, I go directly to the following confirmation screen when I hit the access account tab in the middle of the email I attached above. Prior to scheduling, that link took me to a page that allowed me to schedule. I hope this helps, I'm so sorry you are going through this but I'm sure that they will understand and fix it.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 25, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> Now that I've scheduled a time, I go directly to the following confirmation screen when I hit the access account tab in the middle of the email I attached above. Prior to scheduling, that link took me to a page that allowed me to schedule. I hope this helps, I'm so sorry you are going through this but I'm sure that they will understand and fix it.



Thanks for the info! I tried it again and still no luck  but thanks for trying to help, appreciate it!


----------



## ConODon (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm in the same boat.  I'm sure they'll fix the glitch when they get back into the office on Monday. Sounds like they'll have plenty of emails with the same help request. Hoping they'll push back that 'must reserve a spot by Monday at 9 am PST' part.


----------



## user_name (Jan 26, 2020)

Ditto! Sent an email too. Glad the forum exists or I’d just be sitting here wondering if it was only me lol


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2020)

user_name said:


> Glad the forum exists or I’d just be sitting here wondering if it was only me lol


?


----------



## frankiew (Jan 26, 2020)

hey everyone,

i was offered an interview last tuesday, and responded saying that i would like an in person interview... and then never heard back. did anyone else who requested an_ in person interview_ hear back from them? and just to clarify ahead of time, my spam folder is empty


----------



## caruss (Jan 26, 2020)

frankiew said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> i was offered an interview last tuesday, and responded saying that i would like an in person interview... and then never heard back. did anyone else who requested an_ in person interview_ hear back from them? and just to clarify ahead of time, my spam folder is empty


Hey, frankiew! Me and one other person I've heard from who responded in-person haven't heard back yet. Plus, the email mentioned we'd receive further instruction "next week," and that the in-person interviews would be after the ones through Skype. There's at least three of us, so I think it's safe to assume we'll all hear back soon.


----------



## ConODon (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, checking again this morning it appears that the Tuesday slots have all been claimed. Sent a follow-up email, as I'm still getting the 'no access' error message and no response to my earlier email. Doesn't look like they pick up the phone until 9 a.m. either.  Anyone else have any luck resolving the issue?


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 27, 2020)

Same.... no response yet


----------



## user_name (Jan 27, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Same.... no response yet


None here either! Seeing the same thing as ConODon and getting the same permissions error.


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 27, 2020)

My screen shows that all the friday slots are still available, yet we had someone log a friday interview in this forum? I think the whole thing is messed up, and nobody has their times yet


----------



## ConODon (Jan 27, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> My screen shows that all the friday slots are still available, yet we had someone log a friday interview in this forum?


You're right, but I think that person also posted the screen shot of an error message saying that slot was no longer available and had exceeded capacity or something. So even that one didn't stick.


----------



## ConODon (Jan 27, 2020)

Just got through and made my appointment, then immediately got a confirmation email. Try again, guys, it looks like they've resolved the issue.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 27, 2020)

Also just got in and got confirmation for friday! Really wanted a Tuesday slot but oh well.. good luck to y’all!


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 27, 2020)

Also, does anyone know if these times are in PST?


----------



## ConODon (Jan 27, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Also, does anyone know if these times are in PST?


They are.


----------



## ConODon (Jan 27, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Also just got in and got confirmation for friday! Really wanted a Tuesday slot but oh well.. good luck to y’all!


It still shows slots open on Tuesday (and now only one open on Friday at 6:40). Were the Tuesday ones blocked out when you tried?


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 27, 2020)

ConODon said:


> It still shows slots open on Tuesday (and now only one open on Friday at 6:40). Were the Tuesday ones blocked out when you tried?



Yeah, weird. The time slots for Tuesday are there but all greyed out.. Friday slots are "gone" except for that one at 6:40... 

Think they definitely had issues and maybe no one was able to register for the Tuesday ones? Assuming they get removed once filled and not just greyed out.. but in any case maybe more time to prepare is a good thing haha


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 27, 2020)

This is insane.


----------



## ConODon (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes, sounds like they had more than one glitch to fix but it seems like they're working on it. Might be worth checking back later in the day to reschedule via the edit/cancel/reschedule link - perhaps those Tuesday slots will magically reappear. 

Friday worked out better for my work schedule, but yeah that's also more days to prep. I'm going into it the way I would any other general or pitch meeting, where basically it's some questions about who you are, what films/shows you're drawn to, and then into a discussion about your work. I actually love pitching, so I guess I'm more excited than nervous for the interview.


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 27, 2020)

I rescheduled, had to work Friday. That was scary. Hopefully this one sticks.


----------



## Shade (Jan 27, 2020)

Good luck! Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Alfie (Jan 28, 2020)

New member here, just started following this forum. I’ve read a ton from previous years and this year and you guys have been so helpful and inspiring. I’m only applying to UCLA and I got invited to the interview. I’ve selected in person. Will appreciate correspondence with anyone who has interviewed via Skype. Also is there anyway to know who will interview you before hand?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

Alfie said:


> New member here, just started following this forum. I’ve read a ton from previous years and this year and you guys have been so helpful and inspiring. I’m only applying to UCLA and I got invited to the interview.


Welcome! I'm glad you like the site. Be sure to add your application to the tracker with the interview info. 





__





						How to log your application with our Application Database
					

FilmSchool.org has a database of over 2,000 applications with acceptance data going back to 2015. The database has notification dates, GPA data, test scores, portfolios, and notes from members on how the process went. Add your application to the database to help other applicants so we can learn...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 28, 2020)

Guess it’s Tuesday again, anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Shade (Jan 28, 2020)

Interviews are taking place today so it's likely more emails will come out either today or tomorrow. Unsure. It seems clear though that only a handful of people (23) got their interview requests last week.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 28, 2020)

‘Tis true. I’ve sort of thrown in the metaphorical towel at this point, cause I feel like it’s easier than being disappointed. Although I do hope other people get interviews tbh, lemme know if you hear back!!


----------



## mab676 (Jan 28, 2020)

New member here! I read this lurking all weekend freaking out about the malfunctioning interview schedule thing. Did anyone else have their interview today? It’s good the stress is over but now the waiting game starts


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 28, 2020)

Would love to hear from anyone who had an interview today! How'd it go? Any tips or questions they asked?


----------



## maiamulcahy375 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes, I'd love to know!


----------



## MarinaM (Jan 29, 2020)

Had my UCLA interview yesterday with Phyllis and Neil. It was...interesting, to say the least. I felt that Phyllis was extremely critical of my answers, visibly disappointed if they didn't align with what she had in mind. When I told her my favorite screenwriters (Charlie Kaufman, Jordan Peele, Bong Joon Ho), her only response was, "So no female screenwriters?" in an annoyed tone.  Normally I would appreciate when someone points out a lack of female voice, but as a woman who has studied female playwrights before, I was offended that I was on the chopping block for that. She was also dissatisfied that I'd submitted a 60 page cut of a feature, which was literally listed on the application as an accepted writing sample. Her perspective was that it showed I couldn't finish things. I had prepared for the questions beforehand, even going on this forum from 2019 to try to find old questions. But two questions I wasn't prepared for: What are older, non-contemporary films I'm inspired by? What are foreign language films, and don't say Parasite (those are Phyllis' words, not mine) that I'm inspired by? Overall, I've read such great things about UCLA, especially from current students on this site, and yet the interview left such a bad taste in my mouth about the school. The only reason I'm leaving such a long response is that I want everyone else on here to be prepared if they meet with her, and to remember: You are still talented, even if you don't appease the 3 (three!) writers who admit applications to this 1 (one!) school.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 29, 2020)

.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 29, 2020)

MarinaM said:


> Had my UCLA interview yesterday with Phyllis and Neil. It was...interesting, to say the least. I felt that Phyllis was extremely critical of my answers, visibly disappointed if they didn't align with what she had in mind. When I told her my favorite screenwriters (Charlie Kaufman, Jordan Peele, Bong Joon Ho), her only response was, "So no female screenwriters?" in an annoyed tone.  Normally I would appreciate when someone points out a lack of female voice, but as a woman who has studied female playwrights before, I was offended that I was on the chopping block for that. She was also dissatisfied that I'd submitted a 60 page cut of a feature, which was literally listed on the application as an accepted writing sample. Her perspective was that it showed I couldn't finish things. I had prepared for the questions beforehand, even going on this forum from 2019 to try to find old questions. But two questions I wasn't prepared for: What are older, non-contemporary films I'm inspired by? What are foreign language films, and don't say Parasite (those are Phyllis' words, not mine) that I'm inspired by? Overall, I've read such great things about UCLA, especially from current students on this site, and yet the interview left such a bad taste in my mouth about the school. The only reason I'm leaving such a long response is that I want everyone else on here to be prepared if they meet with her, and to remember: You are still talented, even if you don't appease the 3 (three!) writers who admit applications to this 1 (one!) school.


first of all i’m so sorry u had to go through that i really really hate condescending people who are incredibly passive aggressive like phyllis (what a name) and this is one of the many reasons i hate cinephiles bc they’re so pompous and obtuse like there was no reason for her to act so unprofessional like that and once again i’m sorry u had to experience that in all honesty tho if i were u i wouldn’t even consider going there i mean ur post just completely turned me off from ucla :/ i would hate to go to a school with losers like that lmao damn anyways i’m sure ure awesome given ur choice of fave screenwriters jordan peele and bong joon ho are also incredibly inspirational to me too those were really rad choices


----------



## MarinaM (Jan 29, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> first of all i’m so sorry u had to go through that i really really hate condescending people who are incredibly passive aggressive like phyllis (what a name) and this is one of the many reasons i hate cinephiles bc they’re so pompous and obtuse like there was no reason for her to act so unprofessional like that and once again i’m sorry u had to experience that in all honesty tho if i were u i wouldn’t even consider going there i mean ur post just completely turned me off from ucla :/ i would hate to go to a school with losers like that lmao damn anyways i’m sure ure awesome given ur choice of fave screenwriters jordan peele and bong joon ho are also incredibly inspirational to me too those were really rad choices


Thank you!! You're so sweet, I needed to hear this. Those screenwriters are inspirational, I agree  And I hope that other people can still give UCLA a chance, I'd hate for people to think I'm dissuading anyone away from the school. I just know I would have wanted to be prepared for their attitude if I was about to interview!


----------



## Alfie (Jan 29, 2020)

MarinaM said:


> Had my UCLA interview yesterday with Phyllis and Neil. It was...interesting, to say the least. I felt that Phyllis was extremely critical of my answers, visibly disappointed if they didn't align with what she had in mind. When I told her my favorite screenwriters (Charlie Kaufman, Jordan Peele, Bong Joon Ho), her only response was, "So no female screenwriters?" in an annoyed tone.  Normally I would appreciate when someone points out a lack of female voice, but as a woman who has studied female playwrights before, I was offended that I was on the chopping block for that. She was also dissatisfied that I'd submitted a 60 page cut of a feature, which was literally listed on the application as an accepted writing sample. Her perspective was that it showed I couldn't finish things. I had prepared for the questions beforehand, even going on this forum from 2019 to try to find old questions. But two questions I wasn't prepared for: What are older, non-contemporary films I'm inspired by? What are foreign language films, and don't say Parasite (those are Phyllis' words, not mine) that I'm inspired by? Overall, I've read such great things about UCLA, especially from current students on this site, and yet the interview left such a bad taste in my mouth about the school. The only reason I'm leaving such a long response is that I want everyone else on here to be prepared if they meet with her, and to remember: You are still talented, even if you don't appease the 3 (three!) writers who admit applications to this 1 (one!) school.


Sorry to hear about your experience. Was this an in-person interview?


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 29, 2020)

MarinaM said:


> Thank you!! You're so sweet, I needed to hear this. Those screenwriters are inspirational, I agree  And I hope that other people can still give UCLA a chance, I'd hate for people to think I'm dissuading anyone away from the school. I just know I would have wanted to be prepared for their attitude if I was about to interview!


oh no don’t worry that’s totally not what ure doing and i know! i would also want to be prepared for that once again sorry u had to go through that i’m kinda glad i didn’t get an interview request now bc lord knows if i was in ur position i would’ve either cried or somehow magically thrown hands at phyllis through the computer screen...i would love to see someone try to give me that kind of ‘tude.....


----------



## MarinaM (Jan 29, 2020)

Alfie said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. Was this an in-person interview?


Thank you! And this was an online interview, via Zoom.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 29, 2020)

MarinaM said:


> Thank you! And this was an online interview, via Zoom.


I hope your confident, unshaken responses spoke volumes for the kind of writer you are. If of course you are still interested in going there.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 29, 2020)

One thing I’ve read people write is ‘the interviewer asked me such and such since I’m on the tv track or film track’ and I don’t remember stating anywhere on my application what track I’m interested in. Did I miss that? Or is that something that’s assumed based on the material you turned in?


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 29, 2020)

Alfie said:


> One thing I’ve read people write is ‘the interviewer asked me such and such since I’m on the tv track or film track’ and I don’t remember stating anywhere on my application what track I’m interested in. Did I miss that? Or is that something that’s assumed based on the material you turned in?


i’m sure it’s based on the materials u submitted!


----------



## MarinaM (Jan 29, 2020)

Alfie said:


> One thing I’ve read people write is ‘the interviewer asked me such and such since I’m on the tv track or film track’ and I don’t remember stating anywhere on my application what track I’m interested in. Did I miss that? Or is that something that’s assumed based on the material you turned in?


They did ask me what track I was intending on doing, but you actually don't have to pick your track until the second quarter of school. So no worries if you're not sure. But yes, they do look at your writing sample to get an idea of which track you might lean towards.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 29, 2020)

dorkydiana said:


> i’m sure it’s based on the materials u submitted!


In that case, I’m screwed because I submitted a full length drama feature but I’m almost exclusively interested in TV comedy.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 29, 2020)

Alfie said:


> In that case, I’m screwed because I submitted a full length drama feature but I’m almost exclusively interested in TV comedy.


nah, to me that just goes to show that u have range and are able to write more than one genre—it’s a good thing i wouldn’t be too worried


----------



## ams2020 (Jan 29, 2020)

MarinaM said:


> Had my UCLA interview yesterday with Phyllis and Neil. It was...interesting, to say the least. I felt that Phyllis was extremely critical of my answers, visibly disappointed if they didn't align with what she had in mind. When I told her my favorite screenwriters (Charlie Kaufman, Jordan Peele, Bong Joon Ho), her only response was, "So no female screenwriters?" in an annoyed tone.  Normally I would appreciate when someone points out a lack of female voice, but as a woman who has studied female playwrights before, I was offended that I was on the chopping block for that. She was also dissatisfied that I'd submitted a 60 page cut of a feature, which was literally listed on the application as an accepted writing sample. Her perspective was that it showed I couldn't finish things. I had prepared for the questions beforehand, even going on this forum from 2019 to try to find old questions. But two questions I wasn't prepared for: What are older, non-contemporary films I'm inspired by? What are foreign language films, and don't say Parasite (those are Phyllis' words, not mine) that I'm inspired by? Overall, I've read such great things about UCLA, especially from current students on this site, and yet the interview left such a bad taste in my mouth about the school. The only reason I'm leaving such a long response is that I want everyone else on here to be prepared if they meet with her, and to remember: You are still talented, even if you don't appease the 3 (three!) writers who admit applications to this 1 (one!) school.


That's really intimidating and unfortunate. I'm curious about what her feedback was to your responses about foreign language films and non-contemporary films. Did they discuss your sample in-depth? I'm sorry you had such a negative experience, but it seems like you handle it with grace. Best of luck!


----------



## mab676 (Jan 29, 2020)

Okay this is crazy I did not get asked like any of those questions, not a single one of them. My interview was actually pretty casual.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2020)

MarinaM said:


> They did ask me what track I was intending on doing, but you actually don't have to pick your track until the second quarter of school. So no worries if you're not sure. But yes, they do look at your writing sample to get an idea of which track you might lean towards.


Be sure to update your application with this interview info to help others.  And congrats on the interview!


----------



## MarinaM (Jan 29, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> That's really intimidating and unfortunate. I'm curious about what her feedback was to your responses about foreign language films and non-contemporary films. Did they discuss your sample in-depth? I'm sorry you had such a negative experience, but it seems like you handle it with grace. Best of luck!


So unfortunately, I was so caught off-guard by the questions that my mind completely blanked. Totally on me for that. I had to say that I wanted to learn more, but that no films came to mind that specifically had inspired my writing. My classic film history knowledge is not on par with other applicants, so I have a feeling that might hurt my chances. They didn't ask me anything about my background or my writing sample, which were the questions I'd prepared for the most. But I assumed that my lack of knowledge on older and foreign films were maybe why they didn't ask about the other points.


----------



## MarinaM (Jan 29, 2020)

mab676 said:


> Okay this is crazy I did not get asked like any of those questions, not a single one of them. My interview was actually pretty casual. I was expecting something from Phyllis bc I googled her before the interview and lets just say there was *cough* controversy, but she didn't say anything like that to me and she wasn't rude or anything at all so I assumed it was just rumors. I'm sorry you had to deal with that! As though belittling someone is ever something a person in a position of power should do .


That's so interesting! I'm really happy that it went well for you. My interview was late at night (she was eating while I was answering her questions), so maybe I caught her at a bad time? But anyway, thanks for your words.


----------



## mab676 (Jan 29, 2020)

MarinaM said:


> So unfortunately, I was so caught off-guard by the questions that my mind completely blanked. Totally on me for that. I had to say that I wanted to learn more, but that no films came to mind that specifically had inspired my writing. My classic film history knowledge is not on par with other applicants, so I have a feeling that might hurt my chances. They didn't ask me anything about my background or my writing sample, which were the questions I'd prepared for the most. But I assumed that my lack of knowledge on older and foreign films were maybe why they didn't ask about the other points.


Even so, you apply to school to learn, not to be perfect already. If it helps, they didn't ask me about my sample either. I thought it was weird that they didn't, too. But maybe their perspective is that the writing speaks for itself and it's more a get to know you deal? Idk


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2020)

mab676 said:


> Even so, you apply to school to learn, not to be perfect already.


This x1000.


----------



## ams2020 (Jan 29, 2020)

I called UCLA to inquire about the interview process, unsure if they would be able to tell me anything. I was told that interviews are sent on a rolling basis and that an interview is not required for admission. This information contradicts what I've seen on this forum so I'm a bit confused. She specifically said just because you do not receive an interview does not mean you will not be admitted, we request interviews when we want more information about the applicant. Just thought I would share this info!


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 29, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I called UCLA to inquire about the interview process, unsure if they would be able to tell me anything. I was told that interviews are sent on a rolling basis and that an interview is not required for admission. This information contradicts what I've seen on this forum so I'm a bit confused. She specifically said just because you do not receive an interview does not mean you will not be admitted, we request interviews when we want more information about the applicant. Just thought I would share this info!


holy poop


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 29, 2020)

ams2020 said:


> I called UCLA to inquire about the interview process, unsure if they would be able to tell me anything. I was told that interviews are sent on a rolling basis and that an interview is not required for admission. This information contradicts what I've seen on this forum so I'm a bit confused. She specifically said just because you do not receive an interview does not mean you will not be admitted, we request interviews when we want more information about the applicant. Just thought I would share this info!



Thank you so much for calling! I looked at the forum and a few years back I found like one person who had gotten in without an interview because they had taken an extension class and they said they asked the professor about them. I hope that helps🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Shade (Jan 29, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Thank you so much for calling! I looked at the forum and a few years back I found like one person who had gotten in without an interview because they had taken an extension class and they said they asked the professor about them. I hope that helps🤷🏻‍♀️


I am SURE they're sending out more interviews for this year because usually they interview around a hundred people throughout the month of February and this year only approx. 23 interviews have gone out over the course of one week.

As for being accepted without an interview, I don't know what the deal is for the Production/Directing program, but you need an interview to be accepted into the Screenwriting program (in 99% of the cases)

A friend of mine who was in the PP last year did the same thing last year after the interview requests went out and he called the TFT Department and they gave him the same answer (rolling basis... no need for interview), although no more interviews went out, and everyone who got in went through the interview process. So it looks like it's a generic response from the TFT Department.

That being said, I'm still 99.9999999% convinced that more interviews will come out.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 29, 2020)

Shade said:


> I am SURE they're sending out more interviews for this year because usually they interview around a hundred people throughout the month of February and this year only approx. 23 interviews have gone out over the course of one week.
> 
> As for being accepted without an interview, I don't know what the deal is for the Production/Directing program, but you need an interview to be accepted into the Screenwriting program (in 99% of the cases)
> 
> ...



You make valid points.


----------



## ConODon (Jan 29, 2020)

So I received an email with information about my upcoming interview; however, the instructions are for an in-person interview - where to park, when to arrive, etc. For those of you who requested online interviews, like I did, did you get instructions on how to access the skype-style online system? Or am I caught in yet another glitch in the system?


----------



## Shade (Jan 29, 2020)

ConODon said:


> So I received an email with information about my upcoming interview; however, the instructions are for an in-person interview - where to park, when to arrive, etc. For those of you who requested online interviews, like I did, did you get instructions on how to access the skype-style online system? Or am I caught in yet another glitch in the system?


I'd give the TFT Department a call. They can probably help you? Number's: 310.206.8441


----------



## Alfie (Jan 29, 2020)

I wonder if UCLA teaches a class on adapting/adapted screenplays.


----------



## Shade (Jan 29, 2020)

Alfie said:


> I wonder if UCLA teaches a class on adapting/adapted screenplays.


They do! Great Professor too. I think it takes places on Wednesdays rn


----------



## user_name (Jan 30, 2020)

ConODon said:


> So I received an email with information about my upcoming interview; however, the instructions are for an in-person interview - where to park, when to arrive, etc. For those of you who requested online interviews, like I did, did you get instructions on how to access the skype-style online system? Or am I caught in yet another glitch in the system?


I got the same email! Did you end up calling them? I was going to wait and see till tomorrow since the email said something like "more details to follow"


----------



## ConODon (Jan 30, 2020)

user_name said:


> I got the same email! Did you end up calling them? I was going to wait and see till tomorrow since the email said something like "more details to follow"


I followed up via email. (I work at a tv station and it gets crazy loud in here so phone calls are iffy at best.) I got the correct email within the hour, so if you haven't received the online info yet it's probably best to contact them as well. 

Good luck to all the Friday interviewees!  And thank you SO MUCH for those who've provided info from their Tuesday interviews. Very helpful, and greatly appreciated!  Will do the same tomorrow evening after I get through mine.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2020)

Another gentle reminder to review the program on this page here:














 UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.)


	 					The two-year Master of Fine Arts in Screenwriting program encourages students to concentrate upon the challenge of writing a well-structured story
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 16, 2016








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: California






It can be anonymous and you can review as an applicant.

Instructions on how to review here:














 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides






The more reviews we have the better the site's rankings of the various programs. The more reviews the higher this site shows up in Google which brings more fellow applicants to the site to answer your questions.

In fact I'll send a free FilmSchool.org t-shirt or coffee mug to the first person who does a nice thoughtful review with pros and cons to all the schools they are applying to.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 30, 2020)

Just got an email for my in-person interview for next Tuesday 02/04 but the link to schedule doesn’t work. Currently troubleshooting via email.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 30, 2020)

Update: They’ve resolved the scheduling issue and interviewers can now choose any of the 13 in-person interview spots available on both the 4th & 7th (Total 26 spots.)


----------



## yoyoyo (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi fellow peeps interested in UCLA screenwriting. I'm just wondering if there's anyone who requested an in-person interview that has not received an email for signing up for interview dates. I haven't received an email to schedule the in-person interview yet, but I see some people have.


----------



## SS66666 (Jan 30, 2020)

yoyoyo said:


> Hi fellow peeps interested in UCLA screenwriting. I'm just wondering if there's anyone who requested an in-person interview that has not received an email for signing up for interview dates. I haven't received an email to schedule the in-person interview yet, but I see some people have.



A couple of us are in the same boat. I called earlier and they said the emails should be coming out later today. So...guess we just wait some more...


----------



## yoyoyo (Jan 30, 2020)

SS66666 said:


> A couple of us are in the same boat. I called earlier and they said the emails should be coming out later today. So...guess we just wait some more...


Oh cool. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Alfie (Jan 30, 2020)

If this helps, they were pretty specific about the interview i.e, the email said to choose a slot within a two hour time frame on a specific day. I’m assuming they are doing that with the remaining slots and interviewees i.e rolling basis.


----------



## Shade (Jan 30, 2020)

Alfie said:


> Update: They’ve resolved the scheduling issue and interviewers can now choose any of the 13 in-person interview spots available on both the 4th & 7th (Total 26 spots.)


Hey, Alfie!
Congrats on the interview! Were you initially invited to interview last week or today?
Also, are those 26 spots the ones counting the people being interviewed this week, or there are 26 spots available for next week (4th & 7th) but only 13 people who've had to reschedule have been given a chance to pick a slot?


----------



## Alfie (Jan 30, 2020)

Shade said:


> Hey, Alfie!
> Congrats on the interview! Were you initially invited to interview last week or today?
> Also, are those 26 spots the ones counting the people being interviewed this week, or there are 26 spots available for next week (4th & 7th) but only 13 people who've had to reschedule have been given a chance to pick a slot?


Thank you Shade. I was invited last week on Tuesday and asked to pick in-person or online. I counted 26 in-person interview spots for the 4th & 7th. I don’t think it includes anyone who rescheduled because I was told they wouldn’t reach out to in-person people without being done with online interviews. Hope this helps.


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 30, 2020)

I think maybe more interview requests have went out then we originally thought. Maybe around 50?


----------



## Shade (Jan 30, 2020)

Alfie said:


> Thank you Shade. I was invited last week on Tuesday and asked to pick in-person or online. I counted 26 in-person interview spots for the 4th & 7th. I don’t think it includes anyone who rescheduled because I was told they wouldn’t reach out to in-person people without being done with online interviews. Hope this helps.


Thank you! Did everyone who interviewed online interviewed this week? I think they might have sent a batch of 50 interview requests last Tuesday. If you wanted to interview online, you interviewed either this Tuesday or Friday (23 people?), and all the in-person ones are next week (26 people)? Idk, or maybe it's a mix and the people who didn't get a link until now are being scheduled for next week and more requests will come out soon.

In any case my guess would be that more interview requests will come out soon. I think they usually interview around 100 people out of the 1500 or so applications, and they accept 24 to 32 students every year. Sometimes even 40-ish. So I think they definitely need to send another batch of 50 or so interview requests (I think?)


----------



## Alfie (Jan 30, 2020)

Shade said:


> Thank you! Did everyone who interviewed online interviewed this week? I think they might have sent a batch of 50 interview requests last Tuesday. If you wanted to interview online, you interviewed either this Tuesday or Friday (23 people?), and all the in-person ones are next week (26 people)? Idk, or maybe it's a mix and the people who didn't get a link until now are being scheduled for next week and more requests will come out soon.
> 
> In any case my guess would be that more interview requests will come out soon. I think they usually interview around 100 people out of the 1500 or so applications, and they accept 24 to 32 students every year. Sometimes even 40-ish. So I think they definitely need to send another batch of 50 or so interview requests (I think?)
> [/QUO
> ...


----------



## Alfie (Jan 31, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I think maybe more interview requests have went out then we originally thought. Maybe around 50?


More like 46. Only 23 in-person slots were taken.


----------



## user_name (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi all! Just had my online interview with Phyllis and George. Very casual chat. 50% of the time was spent on the core questions I think everybody gets asked (why an MFA / why UCLA / what are your expectations for the program, plus their responses to some of those expectations to make sure I had a clear understanding of what's on offer) and the other 50% was us talking about questions I had for them. At the very end they asked me what I was writing at the moment, and that was it! They also said not to expect to hear anything back until the end of February.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey guys! Also had my interview today with Phyllis and George! Similar to user_name, it was pretty casual. They started just wanting to know the basic questions like why an MFA why UCLA, etc. Then we talked a bit about my writing sample and how i came to develop it and the idea behind it. And then they asked if i had any questions. To be honest, I didn't expect so much of it to be centered around the questions I had for them, so I'm glad i had some prepared! Also same thing about not hearing until end of February!


----------



## ConODon (Jan 31, 2020)

I've got three hours until my interview. I'm REALLY looking forward to it and REALLY looking forward to being able to relax and enjoy the weekend once it's over.


----------



## Shade (Jan 31, 2020)

Did anyone low-key happen to mention how many people they were interviewing this year total?  😅 
Like, oh, we accept 30 students max out of 100 interviews, or something like that?


----------



## Shade (Jan 31, 2020)

ConODon said:


> I've got three hours until my interview. I'm REALLY looking forward to it and REALLY looking forward to being able to relax and enjoy the weekend once it's over.


Good luck! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Filmstuff (Jan 31, 2020)

I had my interview on Tuesday. It went really well...I think. I’ve been lurking for a while. I’m curious what the tone was for everyone else’s interview?


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 31, 2020)

Had a great interview today! Loved the conversation, but I can't remember much of it now. I prepared pretty thoroughly, with my aesthetic and influences all thought out, and then we ended up talking about other things. I really enjoyed both Professor Nagy and Professor Landau. I'm a feature writer for sure (I've never even written a pilot), and we talked a lot about the differences between the disciplines. If anyone has any questions they want to ask, I'd happily answer (if I know the answer). I did blank on responses a couple of times, but I'm blanking on when I blanked! I'm meta-blanking. I appreciate everything everyone has posted here, and I wish you all well in the selection process.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 31, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> Had a great interview today! Loved the conversation, but I can't remember much of it now. I prepared pretty thoroughly, with my aesthetic and influences all thought out, and then we ended up talking about other things. I really enjoyed both Professor Nagy and Professor Landau. I'm a feature writer for sure (I've never even written a pilot), and we talked a lot about the differences between the disciplines. If anyone has any questions they want to ask, I'd happily answer (if I know the answer). I did blank on responses a couple of times, but I'm blanking on when I blanked! I'm meta-blanking. I appreciate everything everyone has posted here, and I wish you all well in the selection process.


Congrats!
Were you asked if you were interested in the film track or tv track?


----------



## mjweerts (Jan 31, 2020)

Alfie said:


> Congrats!
> Were you asked if you were interested in the film track or tv track?



Hi Alfie, thanks, and good luck next week!

They did ask, yes. Possibly because my application was so slanted toward the film track--I even explicitly brought up the fact that I love features more than tv in my personal statement; I said that I've always written alone, and the idea of sitting in a writer's room sounds like torture. Plus, I love movies from all years and countries, but I'm not much on tv--nothing against it, it's just not have my heart the way movies do--so it was kind of natural that it came up in the interview. They were really affirming and true about it. They said--I'm paraphrasing here--that I should follow my interests. I think that, should I be admitted, I'll need to write one pilot, in a second-term course--which I'm totally cool with--and that's it.

One cool thing they said was that my personality fit that of a features writer. That just put a bounce in my step for some reason.


----------



## Alfie (Jan 31, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> Hi Alfie, thanks, and good luck next week!
> 
> They did ask, yes. Possibly because my application was so slanted toward the film track--I even explicitly brought up the fact that I love features more than tv in my personal statement; I said that I've always written alone, and the idea of sitting in a writer's room sounds like torture. Plus, I love movies from all years and countries, but I'm not much on tv--nothing against it, it's just not have my heart the way movies do--so it was kind of natural that it came up in the interview. They were really affirming and true about it. They said--I'm paraphrasing here--that I should follow my interests. I think that, should I be admitted, I'll need to write one pilot, in a second-term course--which I'm totally cool with--and that's it.
> 
> One cool thing they said was that my personality fit that of a features writer. That just put a bounce in my step for some reason.


Sounds like it was fun. All the best and thank you for the tips!


----------



## DGorham95 (Jan 31, 2020)

No interview yet over here. This is when it really starts to get nerve wracking! 😱


----------



## ConODon (Jan 31, 2020)

Okay, that was seriously so much fun! Started off with a three-part question - What did I want to get out of the MFA program? Why UCLA? What did I want to do with my MFA. 

Then we switched quickly to talking about the fun stuff - my professional goals and the best strategy to get there, my life experiences, the various classes, workshops, electives, credit load, thesis requirements, etc. of the program. Talked about my Sundance script and my resume, what other schools I applied to, how my family would feel if I moved to LA for two years. It's hard to remember it all but it was very casual and friendly and they were both such amazing people it was fascinating listening to their experiences and advice. 

So fingers crossed for everyone. Whoever gets in is going to have an incredible experience. Such a relief to have the interview portion over. Now I can relax until late February or whenever they make their decision.


----------



## Shade (Jan 31, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Okay, that was seriously so much fun! Started off with a three-part question - What did I want to get out of the MFA program? Why UCLA? What did I want to do with my MFA.
> 
> Then we switched quickly to talking about the fun stuff - my professional goals and the best strategy to get there, my life experiences, the various classes, workshops, electives, credit load, thesis requirements, etc. of the program. Talked about my Sundance script and my resume, what other schools I applied to, how my family would feel if I moved to LA for two years. It's hard to remember it all but it was very casual and friendly and they were both such amazing people it was fascinating listening to their experiences and advice.
> 
> So fingers crossed for everyone. Whoever gets in is going to have an incredible experience. Such a relief to have the interview portion over. Now I can relax until late February or whenever they make their decision.


Side note: but congrats on the Sundance script!


----------



## ConODon (Jan 31, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> One cool thing they said was that my personality fit that of a features writer. That just put a bounce in my step for some reason.



We talked about that at my interview, too, but I'm the total opposite. I love the collaborative part of it and thrive in the writers room environment. I've written features before but didn't much care for the isolation aspect of it, so I'm totally working toward the television track. I really like that you don't have to commit to one track or the other until midway through the second quarter (even though most people probably already know where their interest is taking them).


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 1, 2020)

ConODon said:


> We talked about that at my interview, too, but I'm the total opposite. I love the collaborative part of it and thrive in the writers room environment. I've written features before but didn't much care for the isolation aspect of it, so I'm totally working toward the television track.



If we could somehow combine our brains Dr. Frankenstein style, we would become the greatest writer of all time. 

Congrats on the great interview!


----------



## Alfie (Feb 1, 2020)

My interview is on Tuesday around noon. if anyone is around and interested, I’d be happy to meet for tea after my interview or later down the week before or after the Friday interviews. Just let me know!


----------



## ConODon (Feb 4, 2020)

Alfie said:


> My interview is on Tuesday around noon. if anyone is around and interested, I’d be happy to meet for tea after my interview or later down the week before or after the Friday interviews. Just let me know!



Good luck today, and to everyone interviewing in person this week! Let us know how it goes. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Alfie (Feb 4, 2020)

So my interview was pretty tough (not casual, I was sweating) but I think it was specific to my particular resume. They had a lot of questions about my prior education, financing my MFA should I be admitted and Trump. I’m not sure what to make of it but I didn’t leave feeling excited.


----------



## fehab77 (Feb 4, 2020)

Alfie said:


> So my interview was pretty tough (not casual, I was sweating) but I think it was specific to my particular resume. They had a lot of questions about my prior education, financing my MFA should I be admitted and Trump. I’m not sure what to make of it but I didn’t leave feeling excited.


Congrats on making it this far! They asked you about Trump? Huh? That's strange.


----------



## Alfie (Feb 4, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> Congrats on making it this far! They asked you about Trump? Huh? That's strange.


Just more so about the travel ban on Nigeria and how Trump’s making it hard for immigrants!


----------



## fehab77 (Feb 4, 2020)

Alfie said:


> Just more so about the travel ban on Nigeria and how Trump’s making it hard for immigrants!


Gotcha. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2020)

Just out of curiosity... have all of you who've been interviewing submitted a film script? Just wondering if Neil took the reins during the interview if you submitted a pilot


----------



## Alfie (Feb 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> Just out of curiosity... have all of you who've been interviewing submitted a film script? Just wondering if Neil took the reins during the interview if you submitted a pilot


For me they took equal reins and I submitted a feature.


----------



## ConODon (Feb 4, 2020)

Did anyone ever find out if they sent out a second batch of interview invites? Seems like it's gotten so quiet around here. I was told we'd find out sometime around the end of the month, which isn't far away, but maybe there are more going out? I didn't ask anything about how many spots were open at my interview, so I really have no idea how many people were interviewed and how many will ultimately get approved. It's an exciting time, that's for sure.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Did anyone ever find out if they sent out a second batch of interview invites? Seems like it's gotten so quiet around here. I was told we'd find out sometime around the end of the month, which isn't far away, but maybe there are more going out? I didn't ask anything about how many spots were open at my interview, so I really have no idea how many people were interviewed and how many will ultimately get approved. It's an exciting time, that's for sure.


Not a clue. Based on someone who recently made it into the MFA, each year they interview over 100 people over the course of a month. This year it seems like only 50 interviews went out, and on such short notice. More might come out, maybe not. I think if you submitted a pilot as your sample for the application, I don't think they've interviewed anyone out of those yet? Everyone who's been interviewing (seems like, Idk) submitted a film script? I'd say, keep an eye out this week and the next one, but after that, the chances are slim.


----------



## ConODon (Feb 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> Just out of curiosity... have all of you who've been interviewing submitted a film script? Just wondering if Neil took the reins during the interview if you submitted a pilot


I submitted a film script but I've moved on to television. It was about 60% Neil because they knew that's where I was aiming. I've done television for the past three years, and my manager only reps my tv stuff, but I've done features in the past. I just like the collaboration and writer-centric aspects of tv as opposed to film. imo, film is a director's medium; tv is a writer's medium.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2020)

ConODon said:


> I submitted a film script but I've moved on to television. It was about 60% Neil because they knew that's where I was aiming. I've done television for the past three years, and my manager only reps my tv stuff, but I've done features in the past. I just like the collaboration and writer-centric aspects of tv as opposed to film. imo, film is a director's medium; tv is a writer's medium.


Same, ditto on everything. I submitted a pilot though, so hoping for some more interviews!


----------



## ConODon (Feb 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> I think if you submitted a pilot as your sample for the application, I don't think they've interviewed anyone out of those yet? Everyone who's been interviewing (seems like, Idk) submitted a film script? I'd say, keep an eye out this week and the next one, but after that, the chances are slim.


Oh, that makes sense perhaps. I submitted a feature, but my resume is mainly tv. It didn't sound like they were dividing the interviews into genre, just because they emphasized the fact that you don't have to commit to a track until midway through your second quarter.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 4, 2020)

Going through past years on the application tracker it seems that most interview notifications happen within a couple days. I have sort of moved on past it, solely because I don’t think there’s ever been a gap this big between notifications. I hope I’m wrong but historically speaking more probably went out and we probably don’t know about it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Going through past years on the application tracker it seems that most interview notifications happen within a couple days. I have sort of moved on past it, solely because I don’t think there’s ever been a gap this big between notifications. I hope I’m wrong but historically speaking more probably went out and we probably don’t know about it.


Any other year I'd say you're right, but last year when you got a notification, you could see the number of slots too and they were over a 100, and pick a date between early February and late February. Seems weird this year they're only interviewing 50 people and in only two weeks, as opposed to 100 in 4 weeks. But I could be wrong!


----------



## ConODon (Feb 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> Any other year I'd say you're right, but last year when you got a notification, you could see the number of slots too and they were over a 100, and pick a date between early February and late February. Seems weird this year they're only interviewing 50 people and in only two weeks, as opposed to 100 in 4 weeks. But I could be wrong!


Wonder if that has something to do with the reorganization. I know they're big on small class size, so maybe they narrowed the field down more heavily before the interview portion and so had less invitations go out as a whole. Oh, the mysteries of life!


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 4, 2020)

Shade said:


> Any other year I'd say you're right, but last year when you got a notification, you could see the number of slots too and they were over a 100, and pick a date between early February and late February. Seems weird this year they're only interviewing 50 people and in only two weeks, as opposed to 100 in 4 weeks. But I could be wrong!



Oh, I didn’t know that. This is my first year applying to UCLA, so I have no idea how it works besides the dates notifications go out being really close together.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Wonder if that has something to do with the reorganization. I know they're big on small class size, so maybe they narrowed the field down more heavily before the interview portion and so had less invitations go out as a whole. Oh, the mysteries of life!


This could also be! According to my friend they strive to admit 25 students or so per year, but if they really like you in the interview, 30-40 might make it in. There's not a pre-established number-the only requisite is to have gone through the interview process


----------



## frankiew (Feb 5, 2020)

Shade said:


> Just out of curiosity... have all of you who've been interviewing submitted a film script? Just wondering if Neil took the reins during the interview if you submitted a pilot


I am interviewing and submitted a pilot + show bible!


----------



## Shade (Feb 5, 2020)

frankiew said:


> I am interviewing and submitted a pilot + show bible!


Good luck!!


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## ConODon (Feb 7, 2020)

So looks like this will be the final day of interviews then? Good luck to everyone getting theirs done today!

Only a couple weeks now until we all know our fate.  So glad I found this forum.  Would have been much more stressful without the advice and info y'all have provided. Whether I'm ultimately in or out, it's been a great experience. Anyone know if we'll be notified by email, snail mail, phone call, carrier pigeon?


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2020)

ConODon said:


> So looks like this will be the final day of interviews then? Good luck to everyone getting theirs done today!
> 
> Only a couple weeks now until we all know our fate.  So glad I found this forum.  Would have been much more stressful without the advice and info y'all have provided. Whether I'm ultimately in or out, it's been a great experience. Anyone know if we'll be notified by email, snail mail, phone call, carrier pigeon?


I'm still waving the flag of more-interviews-will-come-out-next-week like a crazy person but good luck to all of you who've already interviewed! If that's the case and only 46 interviews have gone out, I think most of you guys have a great chance of getting in! Wishing you luck


----------



## ConODon (Feb 7, 2020)

Shade said:


> I'm still waving the flag of more-interviews-will-come-out-next-week like a crazy person but good luck to all of you who've already interviewed! If that's the case and only 46 interviews have gone out, I think most of you guys have a great chance of getting in! Wishing you luck


Well that may be, too.  46 sounds like a fairly small number, unless they were super selective before the interview process even started, or are taking a smaller than usual number. I don't imagine too many people who are offered admittance into the program turn them down, but perhaps they have a waitlist if they don't fill the roster. I have no idea how it actually works. Were there two rounds of interview emails in prior years? There's still three weeks to go until they announce their decisions, so it seems like there's enough time for another batch. So keep waving that flag of hope and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Well that may be, too.  46 sounds like a fairly small number, unless they were super selective before the interview process even started, or are taking a smaller than usual number. I don't imagine too many people who are offered admittance into the program turn them down, but perhaps they have a waitlist if they don't fill the roster. I have no idea how it actually works. Were there two rounds of interview emails in prior years? There's still three weeks to go until they announce their decisions, so it seems like there's enough time for another batch. So keep waving that flag of hope and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!



Not a clue! This is all I know:

Last year it went like this: January 16-17, 100 interview requests went out. A couple of extra interviews (less than 5) were sent out a few weeks after that. People were given the option to interview between early February and as late as February, 28. Results came out March, 3-ish.

This year what we know so far is: around 46 interview requests went out on January 22. People were given the option to interview within the next two weeks. Results are set to come out at the end of the month.

I'd say, if no interviews come out this week, it's pretty much over.


----------



## ConODon (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh wow, that's a drastic reduction in the number of interviews if there's only one batch, so it seems reasonable more will go out. How can you tell it was 100 last year and 46 this year?


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Oh wow, that's a drastic reduction in the number of interviews if there's only one batch, so it seems reasonable more will go out. How can you tell it was 100 last year and 46 this year?


A friend of mine made it in last year  Apparently when she got the initial interview request email, you could see how many slots were available. Last year it looks like there was over a hundred, spanning over the month of February  I think she chose early February, but you could choose from a number of dates between early feb and late feb


----------



## ConODon (Feb 7, 2020)

Shade said:


> A friend of mine made it in last year  Apparently when she got the initial interview request email, you could see how many slots were available. Last year it looks like there was over a hundred, spanning over the month of February  I think she chose early February, but you could choose from a number of dates between early feb and late feb


Well that's interesting. I only saw two days offered for on-line and two for in-person, with slots every 40 minutes. I think the last slot was 6:40 p.m., but I don't remember when they started. 9 or so? So two days (for online) last week, and two days (for in person) this week (and I think both were Tues/Fri). That seems to leave room for more, but that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2020)

Just did the math! So that's 15 slots per day, two days a week, that's 30 online interviews. I think someone who interviewed in person said there was 26 slots. So that's a total of 56 interviews?

I think maybe another, albeit smaller, batch *might* go out? Here's to hoping, sigh.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Feb 8, 2020)

Shade said:


> There's not a pre-established number-the only requisite is to have gone through the interview process



Is this a certainty? Kind of deflates my balloon if so


----------



## Shade (Feb 8, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Is this a certainty? Kind of deflates my balloon if so


That you need to be interviewed? Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## caruss (Feb 9, 2020)

And while we're all here connecting over our shared anxiety/heartbreak/excitement about film school apps, shout-out to @Chris W for everything he does to foster a supportive community ✊


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

caruss said:


> And while we're all here connecting over our shared anxiety/heartbreak/excitement about film school apps, shout-out to @Chris W for everything he does to foster a supportive community ✊


It's a labor of love and an extremely fun and satisfying side project for me. I'm glad everyone if finding it so useful. More features and articles coming soon to help you guys.


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 17, 2020)

I keep coming on here even though I know we won't know until the end of the month.  Even at my job, where they know I applied,  they ask me every day if I've heard yet. Though I kind of love the anticipation, I will be happy once we get the news.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm still wondering if they're going to send out a second wave of interviews. 🧐 

If not, then c'est la vie.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 17, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I'm still wondering if they're going to send out a second wave of interviews. 🧐
> 
> If not, then c'est la vie.



my prof told me they are because he used to be an interviewer and he said UCLA takes forever to get through all the apps. I personally don’t feel like there is solely because of past data, but who knows at this point 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 17, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> my prof told me they are because he used to be an interviewer and he said UCLA takes forever to get through all the apps. I personally don’t feel like there is solely because of past data, but who knows at this point 🤷🏻‍♀️


Let’s keep our hopes down together, so if requests do come, we will be pleasantly surprised. It helps with the coping of this radio silence.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 17, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> Let’s keep our hopes down together, so if requests do come, we will be pleasantly surprised. It helps with the coping of this radio silence.



agreed, from past experience I realized that expecting rejection helps me cope better tbh. And if we get in, it’s a happy surprise, like you said! 😊


----------



## Shade (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah, I was firmly expecting more interviews last week but I've given up at this point.

I still think it's weird they only interviewed 50 people and most of them submitted a film in their app. Only a couple of people who interviewed submitted pilots with their applications, and Phyllis, head of film, was in all of the interviews whereas Neil, head of tv, was only in about half of them.

I still think that was weird but, at this point, I've given up. I don't think they'll send out more from here to next week.


----------



## FirstTimer (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi all, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I figure I would've loved to know when I was in your position a few years back. I asked a classmate of mine who has some knowledge of this year's process, and there isn't a second round of interview notices planned. And, they did indeed decide to trim down the interview pool this year. Hope this at least helps ease some minds. Best of luck!!


----------



## JoanCrawford (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, well! Life goes on.  

Thank you for the reconnaissance, @FirstTimer.


----------



## Shade (Feb 19, 2020)

FirstTimer said:


> Hi all, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I figure I would've loved to know when I was in your position a few years back. I asked a classmate of mine who has some knowledge of this year's process, and there isn't a second round of interview notices planned. And, they did indeed decide to trim down the interview pool this year. Hope this at least helps ease some minds. Best of luck!!


That sucks for thanks for letting us know! Knowing is always better than not knowing.


----------



## DGorham95 (Feb 23, 2020)

I got an interview in 2018, didnt apply for a year to improve while doing UCLA's Professional Program for TV writing, and no interview this time. Granted, one of my recommenders submitted the letter 25 days late so I might have been disqualified, but might as well just write something new and try again! We'll get 'em next time. I wish everyone who got interviewed luck!


----------



## SS66666 (Feb 25, 2020)

Should be any day now


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 25, 2020)

DGorham95 said:


> I got an interview in 2018, didnt apply for a year to improve while doing UCLA's Professional Program for TV writing, and no interview this time. Granted, one of my recommenders submitted the letter 25 days late so I might have been disqualified, but might as well just write something new and try again! We'll get 'em next time. I wish everyone who got interviewed luck!


It would be incredibly frustrating to have a letter come in late like that. I might have gone nuclear. Especially since you'd taken so many steps to improve for this cycle. I'm really sorry about that. Your attitude is inspirational, though! And with that kind of positivity and drive, you will get into UCLA, and much more.


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 25, 2020)

SS66666 said:


> Should be any day now



Fingers crossed, for all of us.


----------



## DGorham95 (Feb 25, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> It would be incredibly frustrating to have a letter come in late like that. I might have gone nuclear. Especially since you'd taken so many steps to improve for this cycle. I'm really sorry about that. Your attitude is inspirational, though! And with that kind of positivity and drive, you will get into UCLA, and much more.


That means a lot, thank you!


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Feb 27, 2020)

Today's the day.


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 27, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Today's the day.


 Do you know this for sure? Or is this positive thinking? Either one is great with me!  I'm checking everywhere for updates at this point.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 27, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Today's the day.



Is it? Don't give me hope....  😅


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Feb 27, 2020)

Did you guys not get emailed ?


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 27, 2020)

umm... no...


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Feb 27, 2020)

I didn’t either. I’m just keeping us on our toes LOL. I’m making the bold prediction that it’s either gonna be today or March 3rd for some reason.


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 27, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Did you guys not get emailed ?


 Please I beg you tell me everything about this email.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 27, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> I didn’t either. I’m just keeping us on our toes LOL. I’m making the bold prediction that it’s either gonna be today or March 3rd for some reason.


LOL. You have to be right eventually


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 27, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> I didn’t either. I’m just keeping us on our toes LOL. I’m making the bold prediction that it’s either gonna be today or March 3rd for some reason.


 Oh!  I think you are going to have to buy Maurizio and me a coffee at orientation for this cold-hearted third act rug pull.


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Feb 27, 2020)

I will!! hopefully we all get there!


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Feb 28, 2020)

Well looks like it’s confirmed that we have to wait prolly 2 more weeks lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 28, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Well looks like it’s confirmed that we have to wait prolly 2 more weeks lol


Why two more weeks?


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 28, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Well looks like it’s confirmed that we have to wait prolly 2 more weeks lol



I'm not playing this game again today!


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Feb 28, 2020)

They just emailed saying they needed more time


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 28, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> They just emailed saying they needed more time


I will send you a ten dollar pizza hut gift card right now if you can post a screenshot of this email.


----------



## Shade (Feb 28, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> I will send you a ten dollar pizza hut gift card right now if you can post a screenshot of this email.


Lol, pretty sure he's joking.


----------



## Alfie (Feb 28, 2020)

I will post it if you’ll send me the gift card.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Feb 28, 2020)

lmao yeah just got email of the delay too 😭😭


----------



## user_name (Feb 28, 2020)

I got it too! Jakefilmnerd does not lie... this time


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 28, 2020)

user_name said:


> I got it too! Jakefilmnerd does not lie... this time


Oh now I'm doubly disappointed. Sorry for doubting you, Jake. I haven't gotten the email. DM me your email and I will send you the gift card totally.


----------



## SS66666 (Feb 28, 2020)

How long do we think this delay will be?


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 28, 2020)

Got the email while driving. Pulled into the next strip mall and bought this for myself. I'm going to eat the whole thing right now to cope. Good luck with the wait everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> Got the email while driving. Pulled into the next strip mall and bought this for myself. I'm going to eat the whole thing right now to cope. Good luck with the wait everyone!View attachment 1624


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 28, 2020)

"My feelings: a performance-art piece."


----------



## Alfie (Feb 28, 2020)

I’ve never been to Pizza Hut.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2020)

Alfie said:


> I’ve never been to Pizza Hut.


That's Papa John's.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm a Little Caesars guy if I go to a pizza chain.  Haha


----------



## DGorham95 (Feb 28, 2020)

Yo if I get accepted without interview (impossible) everyone here gets a gift card!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fehab77 (Feb 29, 2020)

DGorham95 said:


> Yo if I get accepted without interview (impossible) everyone here gets a gift card!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


I'll second that lmao


----------



## ConODon (Mar 2, 2020)

SS66666 said:


> How long do we think this delay will be?


I'm hoping we'll find out this week. Just knowing one way or the other will be nice at this point. No big rush, per se, but it'll be good to have an answer for family and friends who keep asking, 'Have you heard anything yet?" - for sure!


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Mar 3, 2020)

Did anyone reply to the email asking about when they might notify us, or their target date?


----------



## ConODon (Mar 3, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Did anyone reply to the email asking about when they might notify us, or their target date?


I'm sure the answer would be that they're going to get the emails out just as soon as possible.


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Mar 4, 2020)

Just recieved my acceptance, and no, I'm not kidding. Good luck to everyone-- and I'd like to say something. In a lot of these threads we throw around the term "great writer." Great writers don't pay 30-50k+ to go write-- we are all in the same boat, accepted or not. We're just trying to find our way. I wish all of you the best.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

Congrats @Jakefilmnerd !


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 4, 2020)

what!! Congrats!! So happy for you!!

How did they contact you, through email??


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats @Jakefilmnerd !


Be sure to add your application to the tracker and let me know if you want access to the private UCLA forum.


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes, through email @Maurizio


----------



## ConODon (Mar 4, 2020)

Got mine as well. Time to happy dance.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 4, 2020)

WOWOW! I just got an acceptance too!!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow congrats everyone!


----------



## user_name (Mar 4, 2020)

So did I! Way to go, guys. 😊


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 4, 2020)

Congrats!! also the fact so many members of this forum get accepted is kind of scary...


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 4, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Congrats!! also the fact so many members of this forum get accepted is kind of scary...


I got accepted too. Congrats everyone!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 4, 2020)

I didn't apply to UCLA, but congrats to everyone who got acceptances!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

Maurizio L. said:


> Congrats!! also the fact so many members of this forum get accepted is kind of scary...


See... Joining this site increases your chances.


----------



## ConODon (Mar 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> See... Joining this site increases your chances.


I absolutely think it did. The info everyone so generously shared about the process and what to expect in the interview calmed my nerves and helped me prepare. And now I feel like I already know at least a few of my fellow students, and that's a definite stress reducer right there!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

ConODon said:


> I absolutely think it did. The info everyone so generously shared about the process and what to expect in the interview calmed my nerves and helped me prepare. And now I feel like I already know at least a few of my fellow students, and that's a definite stress reducer right there!!


Glad you like the site! Remember to add your application to the tracker when you can to help others.

If you want the UCLA badge and access to the private forum see this thread:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Filmstuff (Mar 4, 2020)

I got my acceptance today too! Does anyone have any idea how many people they accepted into our cohort?


----------



## Alfie (Mar 4, 2020)

I did not hear back.
However, a very warm congrats to those who did! I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 4, 2020)

Alfie said:


> I did not hear back.
> However, a very warm congrats to those who did! I wish you all the best!!!



Thanks, Alfie!  I hope you hear something good very soon.


----------



## momo100 (Mar 4, 2020)

Accepted today as well!!!! ah! Anyone know how many are in the cohort? Couldn't dig anything up from last year.


----------



## frankiew (Mar 4, 2020)

Accepted today (or I guess yesterday, lol)! So excited. Congrats all!


----------



## caruss (Mar 5, 2020)

Received my acceptance!! Congratulations to everyone else who's heard back as well ☺


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Woohoo! Congrats!

Again let me know if you want access to the UCLA board. I believe it was quite active last year.


----------



## frankiew (Mar 5, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Woohoo! Congrats!
> 
> Again let me know if you want access to the UCLA board. I believe it was quite active last year.


That would be great!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

frankiew said:


> That would be great!


Here's how to join:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## caruss (Mar 5, 2020)

@frankiew @Jakefilmnerd @ConODon @Maurizio L. @momo100 @mjweerts @Filmstuff @user_name
I didn't miss anyone, did I? Anyway, I don't know if y'all have your badges, yet, but here's the link to the UCLA forum if you're looking for it:


			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/congrats-to-all-who-were-accepted-to-ucla.27359/
		


Congratulations.


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 5, 2020)

so, uh, if we haven’t heard anything at all, not even an interview, it’s fair to assume we didn’t get in, yeah? 😅


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

caruss said:


> @frankiew @Jakefilmnerd @ConODon @Maurizio L. @momo100 @mjweerts @Filmstuff @user_name
> I didn't miss anyone, did I? Anyway, I don't know if y'all have your badges, yet, but here's the link to the UCLA forum if you're looking for it:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!

That's a post in the forum... The full forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/ucla-school-of-theater-film-and-television.184/
		


See this for how to gain access:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ConODon (Mar 5, 2020)

caruss said:


> @frankiew @Jakefilmnerd @ConODon @Maurizio L. @momo100 @mjweerts @Filmstuff @user_name
> I didn't miss anyone, did I? Anyway, I don't know if y'all have your badges, yet, but here's the link to the UCLA forum if you're looking for it:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - EIGHT so far from this forum?!  Anyone know how many they're taking this year? That's got to be a pretty good percentage right there.


----------



## Maurizio L. (Mar 5, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Wow - EIGHT so far from this forum?!  Anyone know how many they're taking this year? That's got to be a pretty good percentage right there.



I'm not sure about this year, but I've heard that past cohorts have been around ~30 people in total. But with all the changes regarding how many fewer interviews they did this year, who knows maybe it's less?


----------



## Shade (Mar 5, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> so, uh, if we haven’t heard anything at all, not even an interview, it’s fair to assume we didn’t get in, yeah? 😅


I think so! Either that or the waitlist


----------



## frankiew (Mar 5, 2020)

Any other people get emails about funding? Wondering if I happened to get mine a day after the acceptance bc I submitted my FAFSA late or if this is the case for all those accepted.


----------



## ConODon (Mar 5, 2020)

frankiew said:


> Any other people get emails about funding? Wondering if I happened to get mine a day after the acceptance bc I submitted my FAFSA late or if this is the case for all those accepted.


Got mine as well today. Probably most are getting theirs right now too.


----------



## SS66666 (Mar 5, 2020)

Is it inappropriate to ask how much people are receiving in funding?


----------



## ConODon (Mar 5, 2020)

SS66666 said:


> Is it inappropriate to ask how much people are receiving in funding?


Uh - maybe in the private forum?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Uh - maybe in the private forum?





			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/ucla-school-of-theater-film-and-television.184/


----------



## Thxalatte (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve been monitoring this a while but just joined. I’m Hannah and I also got accepted. Wondering what people are thinking about housing.


----------



## ConODon (Mar 5, 2020)

Thxalatte said:


> I’ve been monitoring this a while but just joined. I’m Hannah and I also got accepted. Wondering what people are thinking about housing.


Hi and congrats!  Housing is one of the big issues I need to figure out. I would imagine they have more demand than supply.  Can financial aid be used to cover off-campus housing?


----------



## Thxalatte (Mar 5, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Hi and congrats!  Housing is one of the big issues I need to figure out. I would imagine they have more demand than supply.  Can financial aid be used to cover off-campus housing?



The website says grad housing is a lottery. Idk about financial aid but the best I found is community living off campus.


----------



## ConODon (Mar 5, 2020)

Thxalatte said:


> The website says grad housing is a lottery. Idk about financial aid but the best I found is community living off campus.


Lottery is so iffy - I like to get my ducks in a row as early as possible, so I'm looking off-campus as well, but I'm quitting my job to attend the program and that makes it a bit trickier. (Will be gigging but my 'day job' is going to be school, as far as I'm concerned.)


----------



## momo100 (Mar 9, 2020)

Kira said:


> As a TV writer, UCLA is phenomenal! I learned so much and all of my favorite professors were from my TV drama workshops. 10/10 would recommend. Learned how to break story, write efficiently, give notes, TAKE NOTES, and met some wonderful and experienced professors. The more recent UCLA alumni are known for TV, including the creator of the one and only Pose!



Can I pick your brain about the program? Recently accepted! Let me know and thanks


----------



## Chris W (Mar 9, 2020)

momo100 said:


> Can I pick your brain about the program? Recently accepted! Let me know and thanks


She has an AMA thread here:






						2nd year MFA Screenwriter @UCLA - AMA!!
					

Hey everyone.  I'm Kira - a second year screenwriter at UCLA (woah, just like the title says!). I was active on these forums when I applied back in 2017 and a bit throughout 2018. If you have any questions about UCLA, screenwriting, LA, etc... ask me here :)  Edit: Also! If you are in town /...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## momo100 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## Kira (Mar 9, 2020)

Heading out to a meeting but will answer when I get home. Congrats to everyone accepted!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2020)

UCLA is suspending in person classes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237514026776547328


----------



## Thxalatte (Mar 11, 2020)

Has anyone received official letter yet?


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 11, 2020)

Thxalatte said:


> Has anyone received official letter yet?



No, I haven't. I called and they said it could take a few more weeks.


----------



## frankiew (Mar 11, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> No, I haven't. I called and they said it could take a few more weeks.


Same. They said for sure before the 15th of April though.


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats to everyone who's gotten in thus far! I wasn't accepted until April, so hold out hope! If you have been accepted, feel free to email me regarding questions too! (abreu@ucla.edu) I'm a First-Year but I can share my experience so far!

Congrats again, friends!!!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2020)

Lucabreu96 said:


> Congrats to everyone who's gotten in thus far! I wasn't accepted until April, so hold out hope! If you have been accepted, feel free to email me regarding questions too! (abreu@ucla.edu) I'm a First-Year but I can share my experience so far!
> 
> Congrats again, friends!!!


Hey Lucas! 

I'll go ahead and drop my email here too, amywen42@ucla.edu, and if any international students have questions (I'm from Canada) hopefully I might be able to help. 

And hopefully we'll have a pre-fall quarter get-together with everyone this year! If you know the apocalypse doesn't get worse


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Mar 14, 2020)

Official letters are available guys. Go to your browser and type in “UCLA graduate application status.” Type the email of your application and then retrieve your password through that email.


----------



## caruss (Mar 14, 2020)

Checked the portal. I haven't yet received my official letter.


----------



## ConODon (Mar 14, 2020)

Jakefilmnerd said:


> Official letters are available guys. Go to your browser and type in “UCLA graduate application status.” Type the email of your application and then retrieve your password through that email.


Yes!  Feel like framing it and hanging it on my wall. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Thxalatte (Mar 16, 2020)

Awesome! Has anyone heard from financial aid?


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Mar 16, 2020)

Thxalatte said:


> Awesome! Has anyone heard from financial aid?



I will say this. Do not expect to hear from Financial Aid until August or September... From my understanding, accepted students receive 8,000-10,000 on average HOWEVER do no hold me to it. I am just a student and do not represent the University, TFT, or the screenwriting program in any way. This is just what I heard and that range applies to me. 

Scholarships are applied for in January and applied retroactively. You will get more information toward the end of Fall Quarter and I won't answer questions regarding that any further.

TLDR; Don't stress! You will find out in due time. It will all work out!


----------



## frankiew (Mar 16, 2020)

Thxalatte said:


> Awesome! Has anyone heard from financial aid?


I heard from UCLA about funding last week. Was not super informative other than a flat number and a note saying it didn’t include loans, sooooo I’m hoping to get more info on those soon!


----------



## Thxalatte (Mar 17, 2020)

frankiew said:


> I heard from UCLA about funding last week. Was not super informative other than a flat number and a note saying it didn’t include loans, sooooo I’m hoping to get more info on those soon!


I got that too but I was thinking it was departmental not necessarily financial aid. The initial congratulations email I got said financial aid would be contacting us separately I believe.


----------



## frankiew (Mar 17, 2020)

Thxalatte said:


> I got that too but I was thinking it was departmental not necessarily financial aid. The initial congratulations email I got said financial aid would be contacting us separately I believe.


Word. I’ll report back when I hear!


----------



## caruss (Mar 18, 2020)

Has anyone else not received their official letter?
I hope I'm not being paranoid, but my undergrad is kind of an administrative mess with COVID-19 and an imminent merger with another college. I'm wondering if that may have affected the degree audit.
I'm not actively too concerned about it -- I received the same two letters everyone else got, so I'm not sitting around like, _oh, god! what if they made a mistake?!_
...but the teeniest, tiniest part of me is. Wondering if anyone else is in the same boat.


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 18, 2020)

caruss said:


> Has anyone else not received their official letter?
> I hope I'm not being paranoid, but my undergrad is kind of an administrative mess with COVID-19 and an imminent merger with another college. I'm wondering if that may have affected the degree audit.
> I'm not actively too concerned about it -- I received the same two letters everyone else got, so I'm not sitting around like, _oh, god! what if they made a mistake?!_
> ...but the teeniest, tiniest part of me is. Wondering if anyone else is in the same boat.



 I did get my official notice.  I'm so sorry you're going through that. Though I'm sure everything is fine, I would feel the same way in your shoes.


----------



## ConODon (Mar 20, 2020)

Just to manage my expectations, I'm going to prepare for the news that the Fall 2020 semester might be online. Hopefully not, but I'd rather wrap my mind around it now and be pleasantly surprised than start packing up my apartment to move this summer only to be disappointed come August. Hope everyone is staying safe while we wait for FA and housing and all the other fun stuff that's out of our hands for now.


----------



## Thxalatte (Mar 21, 2020)

Alrighty folks re:financial aid. I read all the fine print and in order for them to offer financial aid you must give your ssn. The spot to do this is in the intent to register form. Likewise the offer of admittance must be accepted before any financial aid occurs. 

Do y’all really think we’ll be online? I don’t mind either way just wondering if anyone has actual inside knowledge.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2020)

Thxalatte said:


> Do y’all really think we’ll be online? I don’t mind either way just wondering if anyone has actual inside knowledge.


I don't think anyone knows anything yet. We're still early in this mess and who knows how it'll play out.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2020)

New article from @Kira on her experience at UCLA 














 How to Make the Most of Film School: Five Things I'm Glad I Did and Five Things I Regret


					I loved every minute of going to UCLA for my MFA Screenwriting degree, but two years is a very short amount of time compared to undergraduate or even other graduate programs. I wanted to make the most of my short time in film school, and I’m sure you do too! If you are considering graduate...
				


Kira
Mar 25, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Comments: 8
Reviews: 1
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## komalestas (Mar 26, 2020)

Has anyone just not heard anything? I’m almost completely sure I’ve been rejected, but it doesn’t look like they’ve sent out waitlists yet either, so idk what their timeline is


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 27, 2020)

komalestas said:


> Has anyone just not heard anything? I’m almost completely sure I’ve been rejected, but it doesn’t look like they’ve sent out waitlists yet either, so idk what their timeline is



I haven't heard anything either. I find it incredibly odd considering they were the first application I turned in, all the way back in October.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 27, 2020)

Haven't heard anything, but if you haven't been interviewed at this point, I'm 99% certain it's a rejection.


----------



## komalestas (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m pretty sure it’s a rejection at this point, but I’m just curious as to why they haven’t sent them out, considering that their acceptances came out before any other schools and most other schools have already sent rejections.


----------



## fehab77 (Mar 27, 2020)

komalestas said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s a rejection at this point, but I’m just curious as to why they haven’t sent them out, considering that their acceptances came out before any other schools and most other schools have already sent rejections.


I mean AFI's deadline was Dec 1 if I'm not mistaken and they were the first to send out rejections.


----------



## komalestas (Mar 27, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> I mean AFI's deadline was Dec 1 if I'm not mistaken and they were the first to send out rejections.


Yeah I don’t mean the deadline, but that their acceptances came out pretty early - beginning of March - and most of my other ones were mid March. And I’ve heard back from almost everyone in terms of waitlist/ rejection etc. So I’m wondering what their timeline is if they sent out acceptances earlier than anyone but are waiting on their waitlist and rejection until after most schools have sent out all their replies. I mean maybe they just got stopped up by corona, but it’s just a little odd.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 29, 2020)

komalestas said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s a rejection at this point, but I’m just curious as to why they haven’t sent them out, considering that their acceptances came out before any other schools and most other schools have already sent rejections.


It sucks because it leaves open that little 1% ray of hope; I'm just ready to get the bad news and move on.


----------



## ConODon (Apr 1, 2020)

.


----------



## SitcomFan (Apr 14, 2020)

Has anyone gotten a formal rejection yet?


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Apr 14, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> Has anyone gotten a formal rejection yet?


Nope. I guess colleges are into ghosting now.


----------



## itsallhappening (Apr 15, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> Has anyone gotten a formal rejection yet?



Not yet. I finally caved and emailed them yesterday to see if they had a status update - this is just absurd.


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Apr 23, 2020)

I was waitlisted in March 2019 and then I was offered a spot in April 2019. With COVID-19, I can say that the department is still trying to figure everything out and adjust. If you interviewed, I would just try to stay patient, as tough as that may be. I know people that were offered as late as June, so there is hope. 

On a separate note, if anyone attending has questions (I know that a few of you have reached out already!), email me at abreu@ucla.edu. I also can answer questions regarding my experience with online classes if you're curious about it. 

Best,
Lucas


----------



## DGorham95 (Apr 24, 2020)

Anyone still waiting to hear back other than me?


----------



## studio54 (Apr 25, 2020)

DGorham95 said:


> Anyone still waiting to hear back other than me?



I am! I mean I've already committed to my first choice school anyway so all is well but I find it strange that UCLA is taking so long to just send me a rejection already...


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Apr 25, 2020)

DGorham95 said:


> Anyone still waiting to hear back other than me?


Still waiting, too, though my anticipation is minimal, considering I didn't get an interview. I know an interview isn't necessarily "required," according to the grad admissions page, but I'm also not going to set myself up for massive disappointment.


----------



## DGorham95 (Apr 26, 2020)

Maybe they're waiting to see if those on the wait list can fill the roster before they send rejections since people might say no to the idea of stay-at-home grad school................................? Idk. As you can tell, I'm grasping at straws 🙃


----------



## itsallhappening (Apr 27, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Still waiting, too, though my anticipation is minimal, considering I didn't get an interview. I know an interview isn't necessarily "required," according to the grad admissions page, but I'm also not going to set myself up for massive disappointment.



same!


----------



## amlena (May 2, 2020)

Hey fam! I wanted to pop on because exactly one year ago I was admitted to UCLA after giving up all hope. Truly, it isn't over until it's over. You never know!


----------



## Chris W (May 2, 2020)

amlena said:


> Hey fam! I wanted to pop on because exactly one year ago I was admitted to UCLA after giving up all hope. Truly, it isn't over until it's over. You never know!


Thanks for stopping by again! How are you liking UCLA?


----------



## ConODon (May 3, 2020)

Looks like UCLA will be offering online classes in the fall due to the housing situation being impacted by COVID-19, even if some classes will be held on campus. So the plot thickens. Anyone have any thoughts on how that would impact their choice to attend? Tuition and fees will remain the same.


----------



## Alfie (May 4, 2020)

Also according to USCIS, international students can only take one online class per semester. not sure how that may affect things.


----------



## ConODon (May 4, 2020)

Alfie, hopefully they are making exceptions due to the exceptional circumstances this year. If not, I wonder if they'd consider letting people who were admitted for Fall 2020 defer until Fall 2021 without having to go back into the application pool. That would have a ripple effect in next year's applications for sure, so that might be out of the question. They've got their hands full trying to figure everything out amid constantly changing circumstances, that's for sure. 

Here's a question for any here who are/have been in the program already - 

What was your class schedule like during your first semester / first year?  How would your experience/education have been affected if you had taken those classes online? 

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies.


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Here's a question for any here who are/have been in the program already -
> 
> What was your class schedule like during your first semester / first year? How would your experience/education have been affected if you had taken those classes online?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who replies.


Did you see @Kira 's covid article?














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## ConODon (May 4, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Did you see @Kira 's covid article?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen that. Thanks for the heads up. It's a great article.


----------



## ConODon (May 13, 2020)

When are we supposed to be figuring out which classes to enroll in and things like that? I feel like I should be doing something, but I haven't received anything in my UCLA email inbox or my personal email account about next steps. Last thing I received was the preliminary financial aid report. It feels like limbo over here.


----------



## SS66666 (May 13, 2020)

ConODon said:


> When are we supposed to be figuring out which classes to enroll in and things like that? I feel like I should be doing something, but I haven't received anything in my UCLA email inbox or my personal email account about next steps. Last thing I received was the preliminary financial aid report. It feels like limbo over here.



I messaged our academic advisor yesterday and she said that they will be reaching out to incoming students soon. I agree it feels like limbo. With all the reports about the UC system being "largely online in the Fall," I'm still worried about our program. I really do hope we will at least have in-person workshops sometimes.


----------



## malk789 (May 14, 2020)

Hey everyone,

It's a tough call, but I'm considering whether or not to enroll if/when the program officially goes online. Granted, the screenwriting program is probably easier than most to move online. Zoom workshops aren't the end of the world, and the writing deadlines would still be helpful. But the real value of the program (according to the few friends of mine who've gone through the program) is collaboration, and the community you build with your fellow writers, which just isn't the same via Zoom. Still not a total bust. I just imagine it's not quite the same.

Curious if we'll have the option to defer enrollment to Winter or Spring. It sounds like deferment is possible for students who take breaks for work (talked about this in my interview). Guess we'll see. I reached out to the department about this on April 2nd, but haven't heard back.

Haven't made the call yet, but the idea of paying full price for Zoom classes is not terribly appealing.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## ConODon (May 14, 2020)

I see your point, but I'm not sure there's a big difference between doing the Fall quarter via Zoom and transitioning back to on-campus classes for Winter and Spring and deferring enrollment until Winter or Spring, except that you'd be waiting for an extra couple months instead of getting a jump on the introductory weeks. We'll still all get to know each other and get to share our work and make those connections. There's nothing that indicates they intend to do the whole program online indefinitely. They're just caught in the struggle of protecting students in class and in housing while there's no vaccine and no easy and affordable test students can take at home before going to class.  

I totally understand that cost will be a major consideration. Paying full price for an online course from UCLA is like paying for a Hawaiian vacation and being sent a DVD of some sea gulls on a beach.  I'm luckier than some in the fact that I live in a town with ridiculously low rent (like $300 for a 1br/1ba apt) so the cost offset is actually pretty attractive. But ultimately I'm paying for a UCLA education and whatever they need to do to accommodate that is okay by me. If it went into Fall 2021 with no on-campus options, I might reconsider, but for now, for me, I'm supporting their decision to do whatever they need to do, assuming the faculty and curriculum aren't changing. 

I hope we all get through this crazy, historic, stressful year and that better times are on the horizon. Until then, I'm glad we have this forum and I'm looking forward to virtually meeting everyone in class and learning about you and your work. I'm rooting for all of you as you struggle to make decisions about attending or postponing. It sucks that one of the greatest times of your life is being weighed down by this virus and the need to be extra cautious, but it will be SO worth it when this part is over, and Bruin life gets back to normal. 

Hang in there!


----------



## user_name (May 14, 2020)

Definitely a consideration here as well. Esp as an international student, a huge portion of the value of the program is the actual _being_ in LA - connecting with people and such. It's one of the main reasons I applied. It's a tremendous investment for internationals as is, and I won't feel good about it if I'm not able to really take advantage of being there. Hoping that deferral will be on the table. Glad I'm not the only one in this boat!


----------



## dkimg21 (May 15, 2020)

Hey ya'll,

I'm an incoming student for the Production/Directing program, and I hope my response here is useful!

I've been asking a lot of questions via phone and email because, like everyone, I would LOVE to be on campus for the fall semester. As far as I'm aware, a lot of the classes are being moved online. They seem to be offering "hybrid" classes where half of the class would attend in-person and switch off to online with the other half of the class.

That being said, I don't think they're going to allow deferment for a quarter or two if students will still be attending this fall. At least for my program, the classes are structured as a cohort, so students would start and finish together. I thought about deferring to next year, but apparently the admissions committee rotates regularly. My admission for the following year wouldn't be guaranteed if they changed some members of the admissions team.

I really hope they defer classes for EVERYONE. This would save me so much money in terms of housing, especially since I'm in Denver. However, I think I will still end up attending in the fall!


----------



## ConODon (May 15, 2020)

dkimg21 said:


> Hey ya'll,
> 
> I'm an incoming student for the Production/Directing program, and I hope my response here is useful!
> 
> ...


Hey, Denver.  Central Wyoming here. I've heard that for programs where students absolutely need access to equipment, like production and directing, those classes are in the same category as the lab- and research-intensive programs that would need to be done on campus, with modifications for social distancing and disinfectant procedures etc. Screenwriting transitions quite easily to an online platform. I just finished up an online class last week and my writing partner is one of the teachers for the Sundance Episodic program, which is online, so it's totally doable. Probably not as much fun, but totally doable.

I'm hoping they'll considering offering housing first to international students, so even if the classes are online for the first 10 weeks, at least they'll be able to start the LA experience. My partner and I were doing trips to LA every 6-8 weeks before the lockdown, so I know how disappointing it is to delay the social networking part of the program. But we'll all get there eventually. If anyone needs a dose of extra encouragement or wants to vent, PM me or post here and I'll lift ya up. I've been mentoring students at the local college and if you need a personal cheerleader, I'm yer guy... uh... gal.   

When we do eventually get to be on campus, just wondering how much interaction all the different cohorts get. Like, do we get to mingle with DP and production and directing students?  That's what I'm looking forward to the most!


----------



## Chris W (May 16, 2020)

New article from @Kira (UCLA Screenwriting alumni):














 10 Tips on How to Write a Screenplay


					Are you interested in becoming a better screenwriter? Of course you are! No matter where you are in the game, you should always strive to improve your writing abilities. This constant ambition and effort to become a more skilled writer is what separates a doer from a dreamer!

I’ve learned a lot...
				


Kira
May 16, 2020
Category: Screenwriting


----------



## fehab77 (May 29, 2020)

Has anyone not heard back yet? I emailed them and apparently decisions are still rolling. No idea how that makes sense this late in the game, but that's what they told me.


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (May 29, 2020)

ConODon said:


> Hey, Denver.  Central Wyoming here. I've heard that for programs where students absolutely need access to equipment, like production and directing, those classes are in the same category as the lab- and research-intensive programs that would need to be done on campus, with modifications for social distancing and disinfectant procedures etc. Screenwriting transitions quite easily to an online platform. I just finished up an online class last week and my writing partner is one of the teachers for the Sundance Episodic program, which is online, so it's totally doable. Probably not as much fun, but totally doable.
> 
> I'm hoping they'll considering offering housing first to international students, so even if the classes are online for the first 10 weeks, at least they'll be able to start the LA experience. My partner and I were doing trips to LA every 6-8 weeks before the lockdown, so I know how disappointing it is to delay the social networking part of the program. But we'll all get there eventually. If anyone needs a dose of extra encouragement or wants to vent, PM me or post here and I'll lift ya up. I've been mentoring students at the local college and if you need a personal cheerleader, I'm yer guy... uh... gal.
> 
> When we do eventually get to be on campus, just wondering how much interaction all the different cohorts get. Like, do we get to mingle with DP and production and directing students?  That's what I'm looking forward to the most!



This only answers the last few sentences but I hope this extensive response is helpful!

From my experience, most of my interactions were with fellow screenwriting MFA students, first and second years. You really have to try to make an effort, though. We would go to Barney's Beanery, a bar in Westwood, and hang out at 10 pm for 2-3 hours once a week. Sometimes, it would happen earlier, it just depends on the people you're around, I guess. But those moments are great to vent, talk, catch up, and naturally network(?) because it's unforced in my opinion. 

I hung out and became friends with Producing (not production) students because I took a producing class in the Fall and Winter. They were also in our Introductory/Required class if they ever want to write a script in a workshop. That's where you can meet other playwrights, directors, animation students, etc. 

There was a Directors party in the fall that the Directors put on and others were invited. I met one or two directors, and a couple since then through CMS classes (one sec) but as someone who films a lot of my own things with friends, not that it didn't seem necessary but it wasn't as natural of a connection as it would be with a producer (in my instance). Directors are super kind and crazy hard-working though so if you need people to make stuff for you, absolutely go in their direction!

CMS, or Cinema and Media Studies, courses are required to graduate for MFA Screenwriters. Two of them. They can range from Cinema of the 1960s to Computer Applications for Film Studies, both of which I took, both of which were _very_ different. It can be easy to want to take the "not-so-challenging" or avoid "work-intensive" classes but you really do learn a tremendous amount from experts in whatever they're teaching. If you're curious about something, take the class! You can also, as far as what I did, take the class Pass/Fail (Satisfactory/Unsatisfactory). I would have received an A in the CMS course from the fall but opted to do S/U. Not the end of the world if you don't get into one in the fall, as I didn't, but I would recommend it. My point in sharing this is that I have met fellow writers, directors, producers, animators, and CMS students through these classes. It's also an opportunity to "network."

Don't look at networking as networking. Look at it as building relationships. We are human. We are not devices to help one another climb up a ladder. We are people trying to make it in a really lonely city, in a challenging and isolating industry. We should have each other's backs. You won't be everyone's best friend, but you will make some good ones along the way. People that you feel like you will climb with. People that push you to become a better writer/director/creator/filmmaker/person. Surround yourself with those people, and when you do, ask yourself if you are elevating those around you the way you want them to elevate you.

I've put this out here a couple of times but feel free to email me any questions you may have. I do not represent the university or program in any official way, as it is purely my opinion and told from my experience, but I would love to try to help as much as I can. These are trying times. It can be a stressful transition. As the quarter wraps up, I will try to do my best to respond to emails as quickly as possible but if I don't reply quickly, I will get to it soon after! (email is Abreu@ucla.edu)

Stay safe and wash your hands!
Lucas


----------



## itsallhappening (Jun 1, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> Has anyone not heard back yet? I emailed them and apparently decisions are still rolling. No idea how that makes sense this late in the game, but that's what they told me.



I'm with you, I haven't heard anything back yet. I find it frustrating because nowhere on the site does it say rolling admissions...? At least, not that I can find. At this point I've given up on them, to be honest.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Jun 4, 2020)

fehab77 said:


> Has anyone not heard back yet? I emailed them and apparently decisions are still rolling. No idea how that makes sense this late in the game, but that's what they told me.



Nope. I've accepted that it isn't going to happen and registered for fall classes with the other university I was accepted to. If UCLA finally calls with good news, I'll think about it. 😂


----------



## ConODon (Jun 4, 2020)

Received an email earlier in the week notifying me that my registration date is July 1st.  Anyone else get a different date, earlier or later? I still have to figure out which courses to take and am eagerly awaiting the release of the fall schedule.


----------



## FirstTimer (Jun 11, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> Nope. I've accepted that it isn't going to happen and registered for fall classes with the other university I was accepted to. If UCLA finally calls with good news, I'll think about it. 😂



This is *unofficial*, but someone told me they received an email (mostly about other administrative things) that mentioned enrollment has yet to be 100% finalized for Fall. My best guess—based on that—is that it sounds like some admitted students aren't committing to whether or not they're coming, possibly due to the pandemic. And without a fully committed class of admits, they can't fully close the admissions process.

Again, this is just conjecture. Wish I had more helpful information for y'all. =/


----------



## itsallhappening (Jun 16, 2020)

finally got my rejection!! 😂 honestly just relieved I can stop checking the website. didn't get an email but it was on the application status website. anyone else?


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Jun 17, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> finally got my rejection!! 😂 honestly just relieved I can stop checking the website. didn't get an email but it was on the application status website. anyone else?


Same. Saw it in the website then got the email later in the evening. Gonna frame it to remember them forever.


----------



## fehab77 (Jun 17, 2020)

Same here. Hallelujah


----------



## Alfie (Aug 11, 2020)

Question for you guys. 
Would you rather take a writers room staffing job or go get this screenwriting MFA?


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Aug 17, 2020)

Alfie said:


> Question for you guys.
> Would you rather take a writers room staffing job or go get this screenwriting MFA?



If I was offered a position as a writer on a television show that I felt equipped for and could write, absolutely. Not just any show either but if it makes sense for the direction I want to go in with my career, I would. 

But as I graduate in a year, I hope I'm lucky enough to find a job as a Writer's Assistant post-graduation and worry about writing on a show soon after that.


----------

